# Il calcio di Giampaolo



## diavoloINme (13 Giugno 2019)

Ormai pare chiaro che il nostro prossimo allenatore sarà Giampaolo e allora andiamo a scoprire il suo calcio e ad analizzarne i pro e i contro del suo gioco.
Lancio la discussione ma sarete voi tutti ad arricchirla con le vostre curiosità , le vostre nozioni, i vostri dubbi e le vostre domande.
Sul modulo non ci sono dubbi : lo schema tattico prediletto da Mister Giampaolo è il 4-3-1-2 , modulo al quale lavora da anni e che conosce alla perfezione.
Il gioco è basato essenzialmente sul palleggio tecnico in velocità con le catene di gioco che creano tanti triangoli ideali in zona palla . Per certi versi tale palleggio fitto richiama il gioco di Sarri ma l’ex samp inculca nei suoi uomini maggiormente in concetto di verticalità.
Non esiste possesso palla o palleggio in zona del campo che non abbia come fine il passaggio in verticale, l’imbucata tra le linee , la ricerca dell’uomo libero.
Il vero punto di forza del gioco di questo allenatore è la qualità, laddove per qualità si intende la riuscita della giocata tecnica curando in modo maniacale i dettagli.
Guardando giocare le sue squadre appare lampante come conduzione palla , trasmissione palla, controllo della sfera e postura dei giocatori siano sempre curati nei minimi dettagli.
Una postura sbagliata può uccidere sul nascere una potenziale azione di qualità, Giampaolo lavora sulle trasmissioni linea-linea col fine di palleggiare e imbucare tra le linee.
Questo tipo di calcio richiede tanta qualità : il portiere deve destreggiarsi coi piedi, i difensori centrali devono saper impostare, i terzini devono avere corsa e qualità. In mezzo al campo si richiedono le doti maggiori perché servono tecnica, velocità , passo , intensità.
Le punte devono saper lavorare col centrocampo ma si interscambiano continuamente nella ricerca degli spazi, movimenti che coinvolgono anche i centrocampisti coi loro inserimenti.
Senza palla Giampaolo richiede grande intensità , forza , pressing , coraggio a tutti.
La fase difensiva non lavora mai all’indietro ma sempre in avanti. Non si difende la porta ma si lavora in ottica palla ragionando sulle linee di passaggio, lavorando con le chiusure preventive e curando nei minimi dettagli anche le posture del corpo che indirizzano le giocate avversarie.
La linee difensiva scappa all’indietro solo quando la palla è scoperta.
Da questo modo di intendere il calcio si evince che gli interpreti devono avere forza, intensità , velocità, intelligenza, coraggio. 
Una difesa lenta, poco coraggiosa ma anche incapace di correre all’indietro quando serve non può praticare questo calcio.
I duelli individuali vengono accettati di sovente e vanno giocati senza aspettarsi i rituali raddoppi.
E’ un calcio oggettivamente piacevole e di spessore e infatti spesso ho guardato giocare con interesse le squadre di questo allenatore.
Tre sono gli aspetti che limitano, a mio parere, questo tipo di fare calcio.
La manovra offensiva è prettamente imbottigliata dentro il campo , l’ampiezza è garantita grosso modo sempre dai terzini che giocano altissimi e si propongono sempre coi tempi giusti.
Se le punte non lavorano bene in ampiezza è alto il rischio di vedersi imbottigliati nel mezzo.
Un altro limite che ho notato poi nel calcio di Giampaolo è la lentezza nello scivolare sul lato debole : il mister porta i suoi uomini in zona palla e coinvolge tutti gli interpreti della catena di gioco, quando gli avversari però cambiano gioco repentinamente gli uomini di Giampaolo ‘scivolano’ molto lentamente sul lato debole e prestano il fianco agli 1vs1 degli avversari. Questo limite l’ho sempre notato e mi ha sempre colpito.
Terzo limite è la tenuta fisica e mentale : appena le forze vengono meno la squadra perde il bandolo della matassa e del gioco. Il concetto di gioco estremo ha questi contro del resto.
I giocatori chiave in questo modulo e in questo calcio sono indubbiamente le mezze ali, uomini di fatica ma anche di ordine, qualità, intensità, intelligenza.
Abbiamo doti e armi per praticare questo gioco??
Il mister saprà proporre la sua filosofia ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ormai pare chiaro che il nostro prossimo allenatore sarà Giampaolo e allora andiamo a scoprire il suo calcio e ad analizzarne i pro e i contro del suo gioco.
> Lancio la discussione ma sarete voi tutti ad arricchirla con le vostre curiosità , le vostre nozioni, i vostri dubbi e le vostre domande.
> Sul modulo non ci sono dubbi : lo schema tattico prediletto da Mister Giampaolo è il 4-3-1-2 , modulo al quale lavora da anni e che conosce alla perfezione.
> Il gioco è basato essenzialmente sul palleggio tecnico in velocità con le catene di gioco che creano tanti triangoli ideali in zona palla . Per certi versi tale palleggio fitto richiama il gioco di Sarri ma l’ex samp inculca nei suoi uomini maggiormente in concetto di verticalità.
> ...



a questa domanda mi piacerebbe rispondessi tu. per me, ad oggi, abbiamo davvero pochissimi giocatori adatti a giampy


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a questa domanda mi piacerebbe rispondessi tu. per me, ad oggi, abbiamo davvero pochissimi giocatori adatti a giampy



Mancano un centrale veloce da mettere al fianco di romagna, un terzino sinistro che sappia fare tutta la fascia ( a meno che non riesca il miracolo laxalt ), un regista da piazzare davanti la difesa, una mezz'ala almeno, un trequartista e una seconda punta.
Non ti nego che ho grossi dubbi anche su paquetà come interprete ideale di questo calcio se posizionato come trequartista visto che lavora con un solo piede .


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2019)

Io lo dico sempre, non esiste il modulo perfetto, quando sento gente dire che il 4-4-2 è vecchio e superato sorrido, un modulo con il quale il Real Madrid ha vinto di recente qualche coppa campioni di fila. Un modulo viene esaltato e diventa importante se gli interpreti sono quelli giusti. Ad oggi la rosa del Milan, a prescindere dal modulo, è costruita male. Quando dico che il Milan è inferiore a Lazio, Roma o Atalanta e vengo criticato lo dico per questo motivo, sono rose che nei singoli sono più scarse di noi, ma il collettivo è costruito meglio ed il calcio è uno sport di squadra.

Sono scettico su Giampaolo, per me è un fallimento annunciato, ma come ad ogni tecnico do sempre tempo e fiducia, quello che mi auguro è soltanto che la società dopo tante annate riesca a dare al tecnico una rosa completa, questo mi aspetto, perchè è il presupposto per poter lavorare bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Giugno 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io lo dico sempre, non esiste il modulo perfetto, quando sento gente dire che il 4-4-2 è vecchio e superato sorrido, un modulo con il quale il Real Madrid ha vinto di recente qualche coppa campioni di fila. Un modulo viene esaltato e diventa importante se gli interpreti sono quelli giusti. Ad oggi la rosa del Milan, a prescindere dal modulo, è costruita male. Quando dico che il Milan è inferiore a Lazio, Roma o Atalanta e vengo criticato lo dico per questo motivo, sono rose che nei singoli sono più scarse di noi, ma il collettivo è costruito meglio ed il calcio è uno sport di squadra.
> 
> Sono scettico su Giampaolo, per me è un fallimento annunciato, ma come ad ogni tecnico do sempre tempo e fiducia, quello che mi auguro è soltanto che la società dopo tante annate riesca a dare al tecnico una rosa completa, questo mi aspetto, perchè è il presupposto per poter lavorare bene.



I moduli sono solo numeri, il 4-3-1-2 non è figlio del 4-4-2?
Il calcio non è calcio balilla dove non si scappa dal 2-5-3.
Le linee a calcio si rompono perchè il gioco è fluido.
Anche io sono molto scettico su Giampaolo per tanti motivi. Le idee indubbiamente le ha ma se bastassero quelle.....


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I moduli sono solo numeri, il 4-3-1-2 non è figlio del 4-4-2?
> Il calcio non è calcio balilla dove non si scappa dal 2-5-3.
> Le linee a calcio si rompono perchè il gioco è fluido.
> Anche io sono molto scettico su Giampaolo per tanti motivi. Le idee indubbiamente le ha ma se bastassero quelle.....



Ho sentito tantissimi allenatori parlare di calcio, un piacere sentirli, poi però quando trasmettono le loro idee sul campo, dove le variabili casuali sono infinite, sono dolori. 

Qui mi ricollego ad Allegri, quando ha avuto lo scambio di vedute acceso con Adani, si parlava di "teorici" del calcio. Allegri per me è un grandissimo allenatore, perchè riesce a leggere le partite, vede cose che molti non vedono, ha elasticità mentale ma sopratutto capisce cosa serve per vincere.

Giampaolo è fantastico da ascoltare, ha idee brillanti fin dai tempi di Ascoli dove l'ho conosciuto, ma non è mai riuscito a portare queste sue idee ad un livello tale da consentirgli di vincere, cosa fondamentale nel calcio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mancano un centrale veloce da mettere al fianco di romagna, un terzino sinistro che sappia fare tutta la fascia ( a meno che non riesca il miracolo laxalt ), un regista da piazzare davanti la difesa, una mezz'ala almeno, un trequartista e una seconda punta.
> Non ti nego che ho grossi dubbi anche su paquetà come interprete ideale di questo calcio se posizionato come trequartista visto che lavora con un solo piede .



la penso uguale spiccicata. l'ho scritto ieri o l'altro ieri in un altro 3d. c'èda lavorare parecchio.
paquetaame piaceva molto mezz'ala... vedremo. il trequartista adesso come adesso avendo lui e la turca non lo comprerei


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Giugno 2019)

Anche in questa discussione come in tante altre si dice che Giampaolo usa il 4312. Ma io l'ho sentito in un'intervista e ha chiaramente spiegato che per lui l'allenatore non deve mai imporre la sua idea di calcio, ma trarre il massimo dalla rosa a disposizione, quindi anche il modulo si deve adattare alla rosa. Non viceversa.
Io credo perciò che sia stato preso lui proprio perchè abbiamo una rosa assemblata male. Che si cercherà di sistemare anche con lui. Secondo me prima di fare mercato bisogna che alleni per qualche giorno o settimana.


----------



## Freddiedevil (13 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ormai pare chiaro che il nostro prossimo allenatore sarà Giampaolo e allora andiamo a scoprire il suo calcio e ad analizzarne i pro e i contro del suo gioco.
> Lancio la discussione ma sarete voi tutti ad arricchirla con le vostre curiosità , le vostre nozioni, i vostri dubbi e le vostre domande.
> Sul modulo non ci sono dubbi : lo schema tattico prediletto da Mister Giampaolo è il 4-3-1-2 , modulo al quale lavora da anni e che conosce alla perfezione.
> Il gioco è basato essenzialmente sul palleggio tecnico in velocità con le catene di gioco che creano tanti triangoli ideali in zona palla . Per certi versi tale palleggio fitto richiama il gioco di Sarri ma l’ex samp inculca nei suoi uomini maggiormente in concetto di verticalità.
> ...



Splendido post, davvero, uno dei migliori che ho letto in questo forum. Complimenti per l'analisi tattica che ho trovato brillante.
Ti rispondo alla domanda: paradossalmente, pur non essendo un amante del modulo, per i limiti da te elencati, per questo modulo e questo tipo di calcio abbiamo meno bisogno di comprare giocatori che per la proposizione di un altro modulo (avessimo scelto un tecnico che preferiva il 4-3-3 ci sarebbero voluti minimo 2 esterni nuovi). Qui sicuramente si può rilanciare Calhanoglu, che può fare più ruoli (magari anche in mediana, perchè no); Jack potrebbe dire la sua come mezz'ala sx e tornare in quella che è diventata la sua posizione naturale. Paquetà finalmente sarà lasciato libero di esprimersi senza tatticismi che lo limitano.
Cosa manca? Per me un paio di elementi di spessore a centrocampo (Hakan e Jack non possono ad oggi fare i titolari), un terzino sx di corsa, gamba e qualità e una grande seconda punta, almeno fra i titolari.
Poi, le riserve (gente cone Krunic per me va più che bene in tal senso)


----------



## Coccosheva81 (13 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un altro limite che ho notato poi nel calcio di Giampaolo è la lentezza nello scivolare sul lato debole : il mister porta i suoi uomini in zona palla e coinvolge tutti gli interpreti della catena di gioco, quando gli avversari però cambiano gioco repentinamente gli uomini di Giampaolo ‘scivolano’ molto lentamente sul lato debole e prestano il fianco agli 1vs1 degli avversari. Questo limite l’ho sempre notato e mi ha sempre colpito



Ci ho sempre fatto caso pure io.
Infatti la kriptonite di Giampaolo è Mazzarri con il quale perde praticamente sempre, proprio perché si accoppia malissimo col suo modo di giocare


----------



## gabri65 (13 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ormai pare chiaro che il nostro prossimo allenatore sarà Giampaolo e allora andiamo a scoprire il suo calcio e ad analizzarne i pro e i contro del suo gioco.
> Lancio la discussione ma sarete voi tutti ad arricchirla con le vostre curiosità , le vostre nozioni, i vostri dubbi e le vostre domande.
> Sul modulo non ci sono dubbi : lo schema tattico prediletto da Mister Giampaolo è il 4-3-1-2 , modulo al quale lavora da anni e che conosce alla perfezione.
> Il gioco è basato essenzialmente sul palleggio tecnico in velocità con le catene di gioco che creano tanti triangoli ideali in zona palla . Per certi versi tale palleggio fitto richiama il gioco di Sarri ma l’ex samp inculca nei suoi uomini maggiormente in concetto di verticalità.
> ...



Non credo che la squadra riuscirà totalmente ad applicare questo calcio. O almeno, bisogna vedere ulteriori interpreti in fase di mercato.

Io credo che un'allenatore è vincente se è lui che si adatta parzialmente alle caratteristiche dei giocatori, senza fare di un modulo un credo non intaccabile. Poi ovviamente avrà le sue idee, ma le dovrà sposare al meglio per rendere ogni giocatore efficiente al massimo possibile. Inutile far fare calcio totale a gente che se ne sta su una mattonella.

A me piace il calcio propositivo, e se Giampaolo va su questa linea, ha il mio benestare, indipendentemente dai risultati. Io vorrei vedere soprattutto un Milan non remissivo, che magari prende qualche batosta ma lo fa per "punizione" dopo aver provato a vincere, non il viceversa.

Ma soprattutto vorrei un calcio intelligente, con giocatori intelligenti che hanno coscienza della squadra e agiscono di concerto, non come 11 cervelli buttati lì.

E' inutile che vado a sottolineare quello che ho anche messo in firma, e che io ritengo la chiave di tutto. Il nostro centrocampo è al momento deficitario, in più la nostra difesa non è in grado di costruire dal basso. Come se non bastasse, la nostra migliore punta gioca molto in area ed ha bisogno di rifornimenti. La costruzione del gioco sarà fondamentale, ma se non hai gli interpreti giusti è veramente difficile.

Io personalmente cercherei di usare al massimo possibile l'estro di Paquetà, che potrebbe essere determinante nell'innescare giocate in prossimità dell'area avversaria. Va protetto ed accompagnato, perché come avete visto non è veloce. Quindi molto movimento e gente intorno a lui che si smarca ed è pronta a duettare in rapidi triangoli.

Poiché ancora non siamo pieni zeppi di top players, l'ideale sarebbe una squadra intelligente ed accorta, che compatibilmente con il creare gioco, non dilapida energie e sa colpire al momento giusto. Fondamentale avere gente in mezzo che sa leggere le fasi di gioco, magari non spinge forsennatamente, ma quando lo fa, lo fa a far male. Per questo ho già detto in precedenza che vorrei un ammaestramento di Kessie. Lui, ed altri, devono imparare a sapersi gestire, altrimenti rischiano con il loro calcio impulsivo e sragionato di vanificare tutto, ad esempio i preziosi contropiedi. No su tutta la linea a innamorati del pallone come Bonaventura, le mezzeali devono tenere il pallone solo il tempo necessario per scegliere la giocata migliore, non l'occasione migliore per loro stessi.

Come ho già scritto in un altro post, secondo me il cc ha bisogno ancora di qualche innesto determinante, non c'è un vero geometra. Sensi da questo punto di vista potrebbe fare bene (anche se io preferisco Tonali). Sono anni che non vedo lanci di più di 5 metri al Milan. E i passaggi filtranti sono diventati una rarità incredibile.

Lavorerei molto sulla testa dei giocatori, piuttosto che sugli schemi. Ricordiamoci che abbiamo fatto non-gioco e catenaccio per 1 anno e 1/2. La mente dei giocatori va ripulita e resettata a dovere.

Comunque, ovviamente, auguro a Giampaolo di trovare il giusto equilibrio e fare quanto di meglio.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ormai pare chiaro che il nostro prossimo allenatore sarà Giampaolo e allora andiamo a scoprire il suo calcio e ad analizzarne i pro e i contro del suo gioco.
> Lancio la discussione ma sarete voi tutti ad arricchirla con le vostre curiosità , le vostre nozioni, i vostri dubbi e le vostre domande.
> Sul modulo non ci sono dubbi : lo schema tattico prediletto da Mister Giampaolo è il 4-3-1-2 , modulo al quale lavora da anni e che conosce alla perfezione.
> Il gioco è basato essenzialmente sul palleggio tecnico in velocità con le catene di gioco che creano tanti triangoli ideali in zona palla . Per certi versi tale palleggio fitto richiama il gioco di Sarri ma l’ex samp inculca nei suoi uomini maggiormente in concetto di verticalità.
> ...



Prima di tutto complimenti. Bel post!
E' molto denso di contenuti quindi ho preso un po' per commentarlo.

Molte delle cose che hai scritto le ritengo corrette. Faccio qualche osservazione tattica per integrare la discussione.
In un altro commento poi scrivo le mie opinioni sulla nostra rosa attuale.

- Parli di trasmissione linea linea e di palleggio, ma secondo me con un principio sbagliato. Il gioco di Giampaolo è verticale all'estremo, in gergo si chiama gioco "a muro". In pratica i due difensori centrali e i tre mediani formano un pentagono in fase di possesso palla e giocano a muro, ovvero con passaggi in avanti continui e scarichi di prima all'indietro. Questo principio guida l'intera costruzione della manovra, anche quella offensiva dove il trequartista si muove all'indietro per fare vertice sempre nel gioco a muro e una delle due punte viene incontro per dare un'alternativa. Questo tipo di gioco pervade tutta la squadra ed è la base del gioco offensivo di Giampaolo.
- Il regista ha una caratteristica unica. Non arretra mai tra i difensori, non fa il vertice basso in costruzione (alla Busquets per intenderci) ma gioca sempre spalle alla porta oltre la linea del pressing avversario. Questo richiede caratteristiche peculiari, più da trequartista che da mediano.
- In fase offensiva i due terzini si alzano tantissimo e, caratteristica anche questa rara, lo fanno contemporaneamente. La squadra si schiera con una sorta di 2-5-1-2, coi 5 centrali a formare il pentagono che dicevo sopra e i due terzini altissimi per lo scarico laterale.
- In fase difensiva Giampaolo non fa come tutti quelli che giocano col rombo, ovvero far arretrare il trequartista in fascia a formare la linea da 4, invece mantiene il rombo anche in fase difensiva. Il trequartista ha un ruolo fondamentale di schermare il portatore di palla e non lasciare la palla scoperta.
- La fase difensiva è peculiare. Le due linee dietro restano vicinissime e compatte. La linea è altissima (credo che statisticamente la Samp sia quella con la linea più alta della serie A) e il pressing viene condotto uomo su uomo e in modo costante.
- I due attaccanti svolgono un ruolo complesso. In offensiva svariano in ampiezza e giocano a elastico, ovvero mentre uno va incontro l'altro scappa. Il trequartista gioca vicino, sia per dare appoggio per lo scarico della punta sia per inserirsi. In fase difensiva fanno pressing continuo e il più possibile nella metà campo avversaria, sempre col principio dell'uomo su uomo.
- Ricercando sempre questo fraseggio verticale e a muro, capita che l'avversario schermi le linee. La risposta è il passaggio verticale sulla punta che viene incontro. Spesso questa scelta la fa il portiere (Viviano più di Audero). Ma anche i difensori centrali (Ferrari ha un buon piede). Con Zapata il lancio lungo era una scelta abusata, in questa stagione meno frequente e solitamente per passaggi più tesi e rasoterra. Ad ogni modo, questo gioco di spalle è una capacità che le punte devono avere con Giampaolo, assolutamente.
- Alla Samp, il gioco offensivo era incentrato sui tre di attacco. Raramente gli altri arrivano al tiro. Questo era un grande limite, nascosto dalla straordinaria vena di Quagliarella.
- Il gioco di Giampaolo, per tutti questi aspetti, è corale e totale. Dunque funziona nelle condizioni giuste. Se non mantengono i ritmi e il livello di attenzione gli errori sono tanti e gravi. Grandi vittorie e brutte sconfitte, questo andamento lo abbiamo visto tanto alla Samp. Ai tempi dell'Empoli invece la squadra era molto più compatta difensivamente e segnava molto meno. Questo per dire che Giampaolo non è integralista e adatta i propri principi di gioco al contesto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I moduli sono solo numeri, il 4-3-1-2 non è figlio del 4-4-2?
> Il calcio non è calcio balilla dove non si scappa dal 2-5-3.
> Le linee a calcio si rompono perchè il gioco è fluido.
> Anche io sono molto scettico su Giampaolo per tanti motivi. Le idee indubbiamente le ha ma se bastassero quelle.....



infatti, mica i giocatori hanno una sbarra di ferro trasversale che li obbliga ad occupare posizioni fisse come nel calcio balilla  ecco perche trovo non corretto il concetto di modulo superato quando sento gente lamentarsi del 4-3-1-2, alla fine il 4-3-1-2 è una variante del 4-3-3, la linea di difesa e di centrocampo è praticamente la stessa, se nel 4-3-3 la prima punta è mobile e scende sulla trequarti a prendere palla aprendo spazi per i due esterni ci si ritrova con un 4-3-1-2


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Giugno 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> infatti, mica i giocatori hanno una sbarra di ferro trasversale che li obbliga ad occupare posizioni fisse come nel calcio balilla  ecco perche trovo non corretto il concetto di modulo superato quando sento gente lamentarsi del 4-3-1-2, alla fine il 4-3-1-2 è una variante del 4-3-3, la linea di difesa e di centrocampo è praticamente la stessa, se nel 4-3-3 la prima punta è mobile e scende sulla trequarti a prendere palla aprendo spazi per i due esterni ci si ritrova con un 4-3-1-2



Oddio, messa così è un po' troppo semplicistica.
I moduli sono una semplificazione delle cose, servono per fotografare in modo statico una cosa di per sè dinamica, ma indicano posizioni ben precise in campo, prima di tutto per i giocatori stessi. Poi naturalmente i moduli sono interpretati in modo fluido in fase offensiva. In fase difensiva molto meno.


----------



## sunburn (14 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Anche in questa discussione come in tante altre si dice che Giampaolo usa il 4312. Ma io l'ho sentito in un'intervista e ha chiaramente spiegato che per lui l'allenatore non deve mai imporre la sua idea di calcio, ma trarre il massimo dalla rosa a disposizione, quindi anche il modulo si deve adattare alla rosa. Non viceversa.


Penso(e spero) sia così. Se facciamo la rosa per il 4-3-1-2 e va male, l'anno prossimo siamo a zero di nuovo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Oddio, messa così è un po' troppo semplicistica.
> I moduli sono una semplificazione delle cose, servono per fotografare in modo statico una cosa di per sè dinamica, ma indicano posizioni ben precise in campo, prima di tutto per i giocatori stessi. Poi naturalmente i moduli sono interpretati in modo fluido in fase offensiva. In fase difensiva molto meno.



ovvio, io contesto il ragionamento fallace "questo modulo è obsoleto, meglio quest'altro", alla fine ciò che conta è come si muovono tra di loro i giocatori in campo, andiamo a prendere gente del calibro di pirlo, seedorf, kaka e sheva e vediamo che si puo vincere qualcosa col 4-3-1-2 pure oggigiorno


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto complimenti. Bel post!
> E' molto denso di contenuti quindi ho preso un po' per commentarlo.
> 
> Molte delle cose che hai scritto le ritengo corrette. Faccio qualche osservazione tattica per integrare la discussione.
> ...



Grazie per aver arricchito la discussione con spunti interessanti e preziosi , innanzitutto.
Tutto giusto ciò che hai scritto e ,soprattutto, affatto banale.
Il gioco in verticale di Giampaolo è per certi versi un'esasperazione degli attacchi alla mano , in stile rugby : palla in verticale e subito scarico dietro o palla larga in fascia.
Ovviamente questa è sempre l'opzione B del gioco : la giocata primaria da inseguire è quella che porta l'uomo libero tra le linee senza che la palla debba trasformarsi da scoperta in coperta, condizione l'ultima che aiuta i difendenti di turno.
La palla viaggia spesso in diagonale ad altissima velocità quindi palla che arriva da destra implica controllo orientato col sinistro e visuale che mira alla porta, palla che arriva da sinistra con controllo orientato di destro e campo che si apre frontalmente.
Per questi motivi tecnico-tattici reputo le mezze ali il vero segreto del gioco di Giampaolo.
Capitolo regista basso : a empoli era paredes e far girare il centrocampo toscano mentre lo scorso anno alla samp il ruolo era ricoperto per larghi tratti del campionato da ekdal prima che si puntasse su praet.
Due giocatori diversi che inevitabilmente indirizzano e condizionano il gioco.
Io preferisco una prima costruzione che passa dai piedi di un paredes.
La vera incognita è la tenuta fisica e mentale in questo tipo di gioco .


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Penso(e spero) sia così. Se facciamo la rosa per il 4-3-1-2 e va male, l'anno prossimo siamo a zero di nuovo.



Non mi intendo di tattica, di calcio, come altri utenti. Volevo solo sottolineare che non mi sembra che Giampaolo voglia imporre il 4312 per forza ovunque vada. Ma dato che la rosa è adatta soprattutto al 4312, quasi sicuramente lo applicherà e si cercherà di andare in questa direzione. Ovvero che Maldini ha scelto un allenatore adatto alla rosa attuale, e non solo come modulo. Ovvero l'idea "si prende Giampaolo così non si devono comprare due ali" non è priva di fondamento, ma non corrisponde ad una mancanza di ambizione.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non mi intendo di tattica, di calcio, come altri utenti. Volevo solo sottolineare che non mi sembra che Giampaolo voglia imporre il 4312 per forza ovunque vada. Ma dato che la rosa è adatta soprattutto al 4312, quasi sicuramente lo applicherà e si cercherà di andare in questa direzione. Ovvero che Maldini ha scelto un allenatore adatto alla rosa attuale, e non solo come modulo. Ovvero l'idea "si prende Giampaolo così non si devono comprare due ali" non è priva di fondamento, ma non corrisponde ad una mancanza di ambizione.



Penso che anzichè 4-3-1-2 potrà essere 4-3-3 anzichè 4-3-2-1 ma sulla linea difensiva e la mediana a 3 credo ci siano pochi dubbi.
Alla fine potrebbero cambiare giusto le spaziature e i movimenti dei 3 davanti, dettati soprattutto dalla caratteristiche dei singoli.
Ad empoli come a genova Giampaolo ha utilizzato il 4-3-1-2 , come anche a catania e siena se non ricordo male.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ormai pare chiaro che il nostro prossimo allenatore sarà Giampaolo e allora andiamo a scoprire il suo calcio e ad analizzarne i pro e i contro del suo gioco.
> Lancio la discussione ma sarete voi tutti ad arricchirla con le vostre curiosità , le vostre nozioni, i vostri dubbi e le vostre domande.
> Sul modulo non ci sono dubbi : lo schema tattico prediletto da Mister Giampaolo è il 4-3-1-2 , modulo al quale lavora da anni e che conosce alla perfezione.
> Il gioco è basato essenzialmente sul palleggio tecnico in velocità con le catene di gioco che creano tanti triangoli ideali in zona palla . Per certi versi tale palleggio fitto richiama il gioco di Sarri ma l’ex samp inculca nei suoi uomini maggiormente in concetto di verticalità.
> ...



Innanzitutto complimenti per le dissertazioni tecnico tattiche che scaturiscono da questo splendido topic. Io avrei una domanda che riguarda i risvolti pratici di mercato conseguenze delle idee e della filosofia di gioco del nostro (quasi) neo allenatore. Come si coniuga la ricerca in questo quadro di un difensore centrale come Lovren che, per quanto forte sui duelli aerei e roccioso, non sembra affatto un giocatore rapido e reattivo per una linea difensiva che avrà molto spazio dietro di sè? Se è naturale trovare queste caratteristiche in uno come Manolas come si spiegherebbe l'interessamento per il giocatore del Liverpool?


----------



## Djici (14 Giugno 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ovvio, io contesto il ragionamento fallace "questo modulo è obsoleto, meglio quest'altro", alla fine ciò che conta è come si muovono tra di loro i giocatori in campo, andiamo a prendere gente del calibro di pirlo, seedorf, kaka e sheva e vediamo che si puo vincere qualcosa col 4-3-1-2 pure oggigiorno



I giocatori che fanno la differenza li trovi sopratutto sulla fasce. 
In mezzo oggi, pure i nostri super fenomeni del epoca Ancelottiana farebbero fatica (già in quel momento avevano difficoltà quando l'avversario faceva densità in mezzo) avrebbero difficoltà perché i ritmi si sono ancora alzati e quindi è difficilissimo fare la differenza in mezzo al traffico.
Non è una questione di moduli ma di caratteristiche necessarie per fare la differenza oggi... E quei giocatori con velocità li puoi difficilmente mettere nelle zone centrali.


----------



## showtaarabt (14 Giugno 2019)

Io sono dell'idea che Sacchi non ha vinto una beneamata mazza ma sono i suoi straordinari giocatori ad aver vinto.Non mi piacciono gli allenatori fondamentalisti.Se metti giocatori di qualità avrai un gioco di qualità se metti giocatori di quantità avrai meno gioco ma più solidità.La verità è che per vincere devi avere sia qualità che quantità...Sennò fai la frizzantina Sampdoria che le prende dal brutto Torino...


----------



## ventu84090 (14 Giugno 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> I giocatori che fanno la differenza li trovi sopratutto sulla fasce.
> In mezzo oggi, pure i nostri super fenomeni del epoca Ancelottiana farebbero fatica (già in quel momento avevano difficoltà quando l'avversario faceva densità in mezzo) avrebbero difficoltà perché i ritmi si sono ancora alzati e quindi è difficilissimo fare la differenza in mezzo al traffico.
> Non è una questione di moduli ma di caratteristiche necessarie per fare la differenza oggi... E quei giocatori con velocità li puoi difficilmente mettere nelle zone centrali.



Anche per me è solo questione di giocatori e non di moduli...anche se non è detto che servano per forza quei giocatori che dici...guarda il Real che ha vinto le ultime 2 champions...giocava proprio con il 4-3-1-2...in mezzo al campo aveva 4 fenomeni...


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Giugno 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Io sono dell'idea che Sacchi non ha vinto una beneamata mazza ma sono i suoi straordinari giocatori ad aver vinto.Non mi piacciono gli allenatori fondamentalisti.Se metti giocatori di qualità avrai un gioco di qualità se metti giocatori di quantità avrai meno gioco ma più solidità.La verità è che per vincere devi avere sia qualità che quantità...Sennò fai la frizzantina Sampdoria che le prende dal brutto Torino...



Da milanista hai detto una bestemmia calcistica, senza volerti offendere.
Che poi fossi stato juventino o interista avrei potuto anche capire e non capire ma detto da un milanista suona proprio male??
Sacchi non ha solo vinto , sacchi ha inventato calcio.
Sii fiero di averlo avuto e sii fiero di quel che ha fatto.
Con quella squadra forse avrebbe vinto pure trapattoni ma sacchi ha vinto a modo suo, con uno stile che ha cambiato il calcio e ha segnato le tradizioni future.
Ovvio che per vincere serva la qualità, ovvio che se olte alla qualità hai anche la quantità puoi fare di tutto ma lo stile è roba per gente che non copia ma che insegna.
Sacchi ha insegnato.
Con gullit , maldini, baresi, van basten, donadoni, ecc ecc avrebbe potuto vincere speculando ma ha preferito lasciare il segno.
Di allegri si ricorderanno giusto al conad, di sacchi si ricordano pure al polo.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Giugno 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto complimenti per le dissertazioni tecnico tattiche che scaturiscono da questo splendido topic. Io avrei una domanda che riguarda i risvolti pratici di mercato conseguenze delle idee e della filosofia di gioco del nostro (quasi) neo allenatore. Come si coniuga la ricerca in questo quadro di un difensore centrale come Lovren che, per quanto forte sui duelli aerei e roccioso, non sembra affatto un giocatore rapido e reattivo per una linea difensiva che avrà molto spazio dietro di sè? Se è naturale trovare queste caratteristiche in uno come Manolas come si spiegherebbe l'interessamento per il giocatore del Liverpool?



Me lo chiedo anche io . In comune ci vedo giusto l'esperienza.
Magari hanno messo in discussione tutto il reparto arretrato?
Zapata ha salutato, caldara è un'incognita dal punto di vista fisico, gli altri restano tutti?
Non lo so.
Manolas comunque per quanto sia bravo in marcatura e veloce nello spazio è molto limitato nella prima impostazione.


----------



## showtaarabt (14 Giugno 2019)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Anche per me è solo questione di giocatori e non di moduli...anche se non è detto che servano per forza quei giocatori che dici...guarda il Real che ha vinto le ultime 2 champions...giocava proprio con il 4-3-1-2...in mezzo al campo aveva 4 fenomeni...



Assolutamente per giocare con il 4-3-1-2 hai bisogno di terzini alla Conti/Cafù per me il Pirlo del Milan ancelottiano è stata la sua croce e delizia per me davanti alla difesa non bastano i piedi fatati bisogna anche essere una diga.Mark Van Bommel per quel ruolo è il profilo ideale.
Poi davanti se giochi con il trequartista in mezzo a 2 punte che si allargano o 2 esterni con la punta centrale quello dipende dalla qualità dei giocatori e dalle loro caratteristiche.I moduli vanno tanto a mode l'importante è far giocare i giocatori dove possono rendere in sinergia.Se metto Pirlo a giocare esterno d'attacco a fare i cross alti per un nano alla Miccoli dove vuoi che vada?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Giugno 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> I giocatori che fanno la differenza li trovi sopratutto sulla fasce.
> In mezzo oggi, pure i nostri super fenomeni del epoca Ancelottiana farebbero fatica (già in quel momento avevano difficoltà quando l'avversario faceva densità in mezzo) avrebbero difficoltà perché i ritmi si sono ancora alzati e quindi è difficilissimo fare la differenza in mezzo al traffico.
> Non è una questione di moduli ma di caratteristiche necessarie per fare la differenza oggi... E quei giocatori con velocità li puoi difficilmente mettere nelle zone centrali.



come dice giustamente [MENTION=4393]ventu84090[/MENTION] il real madrid l'anno scorso ha vinto col 4-3-1-2 una champion contro il liverpool, quindi tanto obsoleto sto modulo non è, quindi ritorniamo sempre al solito discorso dammi i fuoriclasse adatti per un certo modulo e qualcosa stai sicuro che la vinci


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Giugno 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Assolutamente per giocare con il 4-3-1-2 hai bisogno di terzini alla Conti/Cafù per me il Pirlo del Milan ancelottiano è stata la sua croce e delizia per me davanti alla difesa non bastano i piedi fatati bisogna anche essere una diga.Mark Van Bommel per quel ruolo è il profilo ideale.
> Poi davanti se giochi con il trequartista in mezzo a 2 punte che si allargano o 2 esterni con la punta centrale quello dipende dalla qualità dei giocatori e dalle loro caratteristiche.I moduli vanno tanto a mode l'importante è far giocare i giocatori dove possono rendere in sinergia.Se metto Pirlo a giocare esterno d'attacco a fare i cross alti per un nano alla Miccoli dove vuoi che vada?



Veramente Pirlo era l'unico insostituibile in quel milan a tal punto che per anni si è cercato un sostituto senza mai trovarlo.
Tolto pirlo in quel milan, il milan non era lo stesso.
Stai parlando di un calciatore che ci invidiava il brasile.
Il vero scandalo è stato che il mondo pallonaro italiano si è accorto di quanto fosse forte quel ragazzo solo quando è passato alla juve, dopo che da noi per anni e anni ha insegnato calcio, portato a spasso per il campo avversari e alzato champions.
Di van bommel ne trovi quanti ne vuoi, di pirlo e falcao davanti la difesa ne nasce uno ogni 50 anni.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Giugno 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto complimenti per le dissertazioni tecnico tattiche che scaturiscono da questo splendido topic. Io avrei una domanda che riguarda i risvolti pratici di mercato conseguenze delle idee e della filosofia di gioco del nostro (quasi) neo allenatore. Come si coniuga la ricerca in questo quadro di un difensore centrale come Lovren che, per quanto forte sui duelli aerei e roccioso, non sembra affatto un giocatore rapido e reattivo per una linea difensiva che avrà molto spazio dietro di sè? Se è naturale trovare queste caratteristiche in uno come Manolas come si spiegherebbe l'interessamento per il giocatore del Liverpool?



In verità la coppia tipica di Giampaolo prevede un difensore tecnico (solitamente sinistro) e uno roccioso, forte di testa, strutturato, aggressivo, e più esperto. Tonali, Silvestre, Skriniar. Credo che il profilo di Lovren andrebbe letto in questa direzione.

Naturalmente Manolas è più forte e completo come giocatore in generale.

Dietro un giocatore manca e sarà un difensore puro.

Il discorso della velocità è in verità relativo. Giampaolo vuole difendere in avanti applicando tanto il fuorigioco. Questo significa che vuole un difensore bravo nella gestione della linea più che uno veloce nel recupero.


----------



## showtaarabt (14 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Da milanista hai detto una bestemmia calcistica, senza volerti offendere.
> Che poi fossi stato juventino o interista avrei potuto anche capire e non capire ma detto da un milanista suona proprio male??
> Sacchi non ha solo vinto , sacchi ha inventato calcio.
> Sii fiero di averlo avuto e sii fiero di quel che ha fatto.
> ...



Allegri non mi piace è uno che mette la quantità prima della qualità fondamentalista a modo suo.Per me Zidane è un maestro.Anche Rjkaard avrebbe potuto esserlo se non si fosse ritirato.Klopp è di quella pasta.A me piacciono quegli allenatori che non si vogliono inventare nulla.Quelli cuciscono l'abito in base ai più talentuosi in rosa pensando anche ai ricambi.
Dimenticavo il mitico Ancelotti che non ha vinto più scudetti solo per colpa di Moggi.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Giugno 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> come dice giustamente [MENTION=4393]ventu84090[/MENTION] il real madrid l'anno scorso ha vinto col 4-3-1-2 una champion contro il liverpool, quindi tanto obsoleto sto modulo non è, quindi ritorniamo sempre al solito discorso dammi i fuoriclasse adatti per un certo modulo e qualcosa stai sicuro che la vinci



Stesso modulo è vero, ma interpretato in maniera profondamente diversa da Giampaolo.
Sono simili solo nei numeri.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Giugno 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Allegri non mi piace è uno che mette la quantità prima della qualità fondamentalista a modo suo.Per me Zidane è un maestro.Anche Rjkaard avrebbe potuto esserlo se non si fosse ritirato.Klopp è di quella pasta.A me piacciono quegli allenatori che non si vogliono inventare nulla.Quelli cuciscono l'abito in base ai più talentuosi in rosa pensando anche ai ricambi.
> Dimenticavo il mitico Ancelotti che non ha vinto più scudetti solo per colpa di Moggi.



Quelli da te citati, indubbiamente, sono bravi allenatori.
Sacchi è di un'altra categoria. Sacchi sta nel gruppo con guardiola e michels.


----------



## showtaarabt (14 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Veramente Pirlo era l'unico insostituibile in quel milan a tal punto che per anni si è cercato un sostituto senza mai trovarlo.
> Tolto pirlo in quel milan, il milan non era lo stesso.
> Stai parlando di un calciatore che ci invidiava il brasile.
> Il vero scandalo è stato che il mondo pallonaro italiano si è accorto di quanto fosse forte quel ragazzo solo quando è passato alla juve, dopo che da noi per anni e anni ha insegnato calcio, portato a spasso per il campo avversari e alzato champions.
> Di van bommel ne trovi quanti ne vuoi, di pirlo e falcao davanti la difesa ne nasce uno ogni 50 anni.



E' vero quello che dici ma con me i Pirlo e gli Xavi giocano sulle mezzali mentre davanti alla difesa voglio il gigante che sappia impostare.Per farti capire meglio con Van Bommel al posto di Gattuso con Pirlo mezzala secondo me avremmo vinto di più.Te lo immaginavi un centrocampo Pirlo MvB Seedorf?


----------



## Lambro (14 Giugno 2019)

Verissimo che se non avremo due terzini capaci di spingere con grande qualità , il gioco sarà prettamente imbottigliato per le vie centrali.
Ma è anche vero , ad esempio Conte insegna, che le due punte devono imparare a dialogare in modo molto efficace, non i passaggini spesso ad cazzum cutrone piatek senza tempismo senza qualita' ,si dovra' lavorare moltissimo su chi sara' la seconda punta titolare l'anno prossimo.
Senno' si tornerà al piu' presto al 4-3-3-sperandoinSuso.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Stesso modulo è vero, ma interpretato in maniera profondamente diversa da Giampaolo.
> Sono simili solo nei numeri.



appunto, ecco perche non ha senso dire 4-3-1-2 modulo obsoleto, esistono vari modi per declinare un modulo in base ai dettami dell'allenatore e alle caratteristiche dei giocatori.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Giugno 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> E' vero quello che dici ma con me i Pirlo e gli Xavi giocano sulle mezzali mentre davanti alla difesa voglio il gigante che sappia impostare.Per farti capire meglio con Van Bommel al posto di Gattuso con Pirlo mezzala secondo me avremmo vinto di più.Te lo immaginavi un centrocampo Pirlo MvB Seedorf?



Pirlo era un giocatore orizzontale nonchè regista nei piedi e nella testa, non avrebbe mai potuto fare la mezz'ala.
Comunque ci sta anche che tu possa preferire il giocatore fisico davanti la difesa, questione di gusti e di scelte.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ormai pare chiaro che il nostro prossimo allenatore sarà Giampaolo e allora andiamo a scoprire il suo calcio e ad analizzarne i pro e i contro del suo gioco.
> Lancio la discussione ma sarete voi tutti ad arricchirla con le vostre curiosità , le vostre nozioni, i vostri dubbi e le vostre domande.
> Sul modulo non ci sono dubbi : lo schema tattico prediletto da Mister Giampaolo è il 4-3-1-2 , modulo al quale lavora da anni e che conosce alla perfezione.
> Il gioco è basato essenzialmente sul palleggio tecnico in velocità con le catene di gioco che creano tanti triangoli ideali in zona palla . Per certi versi tale palleggio fitto richiama il gioco di Sarri ma l’ex samp inculca nei suoi uomini maggiormente in concetto di verticalità.
> ...



Complimenti per il post, anche se sei troppo "esperto" per un umile tifoso da bar come me..
Chiedo solo, in questo modo di gioco penso potrebbe rendersi molto utile bonaventura, che ne pensi?


----------



## showtaarabt (14 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quelli da te citati, indubbiamente, sono bravi allenatori.
> Sacchi è di un'altra categoria. Sacchi sta nel gruppo con guardiola e michels.



Ah io preferisco tutta la vita Klopp a Guardiola ma senza il minimo dubbio.Guarda Guardiola quanto ha fatto spendere al City...Deve ringraziare Rjkaard che gli ha lasciato un Barcellona che ha vinto anche con Luis Enrique...


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Complimenti per il post, anche se sei troppo "esperto" per un umile tifoso da bar come me..
> Chiedo solo, in questo modo di gioco penso potrebbe rendersi molto utile bonaventura, che ne pensi?



Non fare il modesto che' ne mastichi eccome.
Bonaventura tocca palla troppe volte a mio parere e perde troppi tempi di gioco.
Spero il milan che sta per nascere dia i tempi a bonaventura anzichè debba essere, ancora, bonaventura a dare i tempi al milan.
In questo gioco di parole si racchiudono forza e limiti di jack.
In teoria sulla carta può essere una valida mezz'ala ma si deve sveltire nelle giocate a due tocchi : controllo orientato - passaggio, stop-passaggio, controllo con finta-passaggio.
Qualche veronica e doppio passo in meno e un tempo di giocata guadagnato gioverebbero al nostro calcio.


----------



## Jino (14 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non fare il modesto che' ne mastichi eccome.
> Bonaventura tocca palla troppe volte a mio parere e perde troppi tempi di gioco.
> Spero il milan che sta per nascere dia i tempi a bonaventura anzichè debba essere, ancora, bonaventura a dare i tempi al milan.
> In questo gioco di parole si racchiudono forza e limiti di jack.
> ...



Jack è bravissimissimo nell'inserirsi, nell'andare a fari spenti senza palla, dove poi davanti la porta è altrettanto freddo. I numeri da mezz'ala stanno li a dimostrarlo. Sono convinto pure Paquetà abbia questa dote. Quindi si, hai ragione che Jack deve avere qualcuno che lo serve, più che lui che debba servire i compagni. Poi la sua seconda dote è di esser bravissimo a saltare il primo uomo, quindi il primo pressing avversario, peccato poi come dici tu gli manchi un attimo il tempo di gioco, la giocata pensata più in fretta e con maggior qualità, peccato.

Io sono convinto che con Jack arrivavamo in CL quest'anno...ci dava tantissimo in zona gol...


----------



## Djici (14 Giugno 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> come dice giustamente [MENTION=4393]ventu84090[/MENTION] il real madrid l'anno scorso ha vinto col 4-3-1-2 una champion contro il liverpool, quindi tanto obsoleto sto modulo non è, quindi ritorniamo sempre al solito discorso dammi i fuoriclasse adatti per un certo modulo e qualcosa stai sicuro che la vinci



Con i soldi che abbiamo e più facile creare un 433 di alto livEllo che un 4312 di alto livello. 
Se poi mi porti De Bruyne, Kroos, Isco, Verratti, Modric, Pogba e gente simile mi faccio andare bene pure il 4312.
Pero giocatori così costano tantissimo perché sono in pochi e chi li ha non li cede. 
Invece il profilo del esterno veloce e dribblomane non manca di certo. Ne trovi tanti. E il prezzo è migliore. Certo che i top top costano moltissimo ma esistono tantissimi profili con quelle caratteristiche che non sono ancora nei radar dei grandissimi club. 

Ah dimenticavo, quando la squadra sarà di nuovo "scolastica" e priva di inventiva, senza strappi, incapace di fare un contropiede, senza un calciatore capace di fare la differenza con la palla tra i piedi... Che passa la palla a l'uomo affianco non perché è la soluzione migliore ma solo perché non è capace di fare altro non bisognerà attacare il DS di turno che ha costruito la rosa male... Con il modulo scelto giocatori così non li vedremo. Al massimo solo 1 che farà la seconda punta... Ed è comunque difficilissimo trovare una seconda punta con velocità, dribbling e capace di fare assist, dialogando Co. PIATEK. 

Se ci riusciamo tanto meglio. 
Ma io non ci credo minimamente.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Giugno 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Con i soldi che abbiamo e più facile creare un 433 di alto livEllo che un 4312 di alto livello.
> Se poi mi porti De Bruyne, Kroos, Isco, Verratti, Modric, Pogba e gente simile mi faccio andare bene pure il 4312.
> Pero giocatori così costano tantissimo perché sono in pochi e chi li ha non li cede.
> Invece il profilo del esterno veloce e dribblomane non manca di certo. Ne trovi tanti. E il prezzo è migliore. Certo che i top top costano moltissimo ma esistono tantissimi profili con quelle caratteristiche che non sono ancora nei radar dei grandissimi club.
> ...



si ma questo è un altro discorso, io contestavo l'affermazione il 4-3-1-2 è un modulo obsoleto, oppure la difesa a 3 è obsoleta ecc dai a gasperini o a mazzarri i giocatori migliori per il loro modulo e vedrai che qualcosa la vincono pure loro


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non fare il modesto che' ne mastichi eccome.
> Bonaventura tocca palla troppe volte a mio parere e perde troppi tempi di gioco.
> Spero il milan che sta per nascere dia i tempi a bonaventura anzichè debba essere, ancora, bonaventura a dare i tempi al milan.
> In questo gioco di parole si racchiudono forza e limiti di jack.
> ...



In effetti Jack è un po' troppo innamorato del pallone..ma secondo me ha ottimi tempi per gli inserimenti, e come mezz'ala anche un bel fiuto per il gol..come dici tu, va addomesticato, però alcune doti come il tempismo per me sono innate..certo essere nel posto giusto aiuta, ma poi lo sai che c'è quella sorta di "sesto senso" che ti fa leggere la giocata prima..e quello non lo si allena..

In ogni caso, jack va visto come rientra..io l'ho sempre difeso, personalmente l'ho sempre reputato uno dei migliori elementi in rosa e troppo sottovalutato..l'anno scorso il suo infortunio ci ha penalizzato molto anche se molti sostengono che non avremmo visto Paquetà senza quel problema..


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Giugno 2019)

Riguardo alla domanda centrale del post, ovvero se noi potremo adattarci al gioco iper strutturato di Giampaolo, faccio prima di tutto una premessa. Il gioco di Giampaolo richiede un'altissima specializzazione nei ruoli, servono caratteristiche ben precise in ogni posizione, però va anche detto che il tecnico è bravissimo nel trasmettere i suoi concetti e scrupoloso ai limiti del maniaco nel perfezionarli. Se un giocatore ha le caratteristiche di base, con l'umiltà di imparare, negli anni abbiamo tanti casi di crescita enorme e inaspettata sotto la gestione Giampaolo prima a Empoli e poi a Genova. La lista di talenti svezzati e cresciuti è lunghissima.

Questo per dire che da un lato va fatta una valutazione attenta giocatore per giocatore per ciascun ruolo, dall'altro però soprattutto per i più giovani va fatto un ragionamento in prospettiva perchè Giampaolo sono certo lo farà.

Portiere: qui si fa presto, abbiamo il miglior giovane portiere del mondo, quindi è ovvio che ci si lavorerà sopra. Perchè Donnarumma non ha le caratteristiche giuste ma talento per imparare senza dubbio. Il portiere è chiamato ad un gioco coi piedi estremo, è l'elemento coi due centrali che l'unico sta (ovviamante) faccia avanti e spesso è quello che verticalizza sulle punte. Gigio dovrà imparare tanto.
Plizzari seppur acerbo ha questa caratteristica, è fortissimo nella gestione spaziale dell'area e coi piedi. Il suo destino dipenderà dalla permanenza o meno di Gigio.
Reina è maestro in questo tipo di gioco, per lui valgono i soliti dubbi riguardo all'età e lo stipendio.

Difensori centrali: i difensori centrali sono veri registi in fase di costruzione, coi tre mediani formano un pentagono dove la palla viaggia veloce e precisa, per cui servono idee e piedi discreti. In fase difensiva giocano altissimi, accorciando sempre in avanti e facendo tanto gioco di linea e ricerca del fuorigioco. Solitamente uno dei due è più roccioso e aggressivo, l'altro è più tecnico e gioca più da libero.
Romagnoli è il top per il ruolo dei due più di costruzione. 
Musacchio e Caldara invece sono ben poco adatti. Entrambi giocano di posizione e preferiscono accorciare indietro. Forse su Caldara potrebbe decidere di lavorare tatticamente, Musacchio lo vedo spacciato.
Secondo me cercheremo un centrale alto e strutturato, roccioso e aggressivo, penso anche molto esperto, per affiancarlo a Romagnoli. Ho letto di Lovren, nome che non mi eccita ma è il tipo di profilo che mi aspetto.

Terzini: in fase offensiva si alzano oltre la linea dei mediani, in quella difensiva stringono al centro, tanto, per cui devono essere sia tecnici e rapidi che forti fisicamente e nel gioco aereo.
A destra credo che Calabria vada bene, sarà lui il titolare. Conti dovrà lavorare tanto nella fase difensiva, all'inizio credo che vedrà poco il campo.
A sinistra la situazione è più confusa. Rodriguez ha tecnica e intelligenza difensiva adatte, ma è poco mobile. Non lo vedo adatto ma credo che Giampaolo gli darà una chance. Forse vedremo sperimentare un Rodriguez molto diverso da quanto visto finora, molto più offensivo. Ha un buon piede, la vedo dura ma potrebbe sorprendere.
Strinic sappiamo che conosce benissimo il gioco richiesto, a logica dovrebbe essere un riferimento, ma resta da valutare in quali condizioni sia, non è detto che venga confermato se non garantisce a livello atletico.
Laxalt lo vedo spacciato. Nella fase difensiva viene richiesta un'applicazione maniacale che lui proprio non ha nelle corde. Inoltre è troppo approssimativo e frenetico nel palleggio. Non so se Giampaolo gli darà una chance, per me resterà solo se non troviamo nessuno al quale sbolognarlo.

Regista: è il ruolo più critico in assoluto. Gioca spesso spalle all'attacco, è il vertice chiave del pentagono centrale in fase offensiva, deve essere agile, avere controllo orientato eccellente, visione spaziale massima, tempi di gioco rapidi, tocco preciso.... Bene: noi in rosa non abbiamo nessuno!
Biglia è un regista classico. Si smarca all'indietro, imposta faccia avanti, non verticalizza.
Gli altri centrocampisti non possono fare il ruolo, nessuno. Dunque dovremo cercare sul mercato. Il profilo che prenderemo determinerà il volto della squadra, è l'acquisto chiave della nostra estate.
Forse cercheremo anche una riserva ma non ne sono certo. Il regista di Giampaolo non fa turnover, gioca sempre, quindi più probabile una soluzione B interna.

Mezzali: in fase offensiva appoggiano l'azione sempre in verticale, servono giocatori che sappiano muoversi spalle all'attacco, rapide nel controllo orientato, infine, importantissimo, che giochino in velocità in verticale. Sono i due profili che aggrediscono lo spazio e verticalizzano fino all'estremo. In fase difensiva devono essere mobili perchè devono sapersi accentrare sul mediano e anche scalare rapidamente sull'esterno nelle diagonali.
Secondo me, Kessie e Chalanoglu sono due giocatori che Giampaolo ha già individuato come titolari. Vedremo, ma ho questa sensazione.
Kessie avrà benefici enormi lavorando con Giampaolo. Lui va in difficoltà nel gioco lento e ragionato, deve per esprimere la sua forza giocare in velocità e in verticale, non a caso si è trovato benissimo con Gasperini. Sa anche scalare bene sugli esterni e coprire ampie zone di campo. Gli sarà chiesta grande lucidità di giocata, cosa che finora abbiamo visto poco da lui, sono convinto che Giampaolo vorrà lavorare su questo aspetto perchè potenzialmente, se la crescita riesce, Kessie potrebbe fare davvero il salto di qualità.
Hakan è giocatore controverso, disprezzato dal forum, ma per me ha pagato tanto questi due anni, oltre i suoi demeriti. Come mezzala, che è il suo ruolo, è giocatore che ama la verticalizzazione, a Leverkusen si è imposto in un sistema dove era prevista la velocità di giocata estrema, la verticalizzazione fino all'eccesso, secondo me in Giampaolo troverà molto del suo passato e potrebbe sorprendere. E' anche abituato a giocare spalle all'attacco nascendo trequartista e questo sarà un bel vantaggio.
Gli altri per me non sono adatti, dunque credo che oltre a Krunic faremo qualcosa per ampliare le opzioni.

Trequartista: Ruolo delicato nel gioco di Giampaolo. In fase offensiva gioca spesso incontro alla palla, non tanto in ampiezza, rimane tra le linee e cerca di schiacciarsi tra le due punte sia per triangolazioni strette che per inserirsi in area. In fase difensiva rimane alto e guida il pressing sulla prima linea.
Il giocatore naturale per questo ruolo è Paqueta. Ha intelligenza tattica, sacrificio, forza fisica, nella fase difensiva per me è perfetto. In quella offensiva può dare un'arma che Giampaolo alla Samp non aveva: l'inserimento senza palla. Il limite più grosso nella fase offensiva a Genova era l'assenza di un giocatore abile a muoversi nello spazio centrale ed inserirsi sui passaggi laterali, Paqueta è fortissimo in questo e soprattutto nel gioco aereo. Dovrà crescere tatticamente in generale ma secondo me quando avrà finito il suo percorso con Giampaolo segnerà tantissimo, quanto una punta vera e propria, come trequartista.
Per ragioni simili penso che l'alternativa naturale sia Bonaventura. Rispetto a Paqueta ha tempi di gioco più lenti ma è più bravo in ampiezza. Penso che i due si contenderanno il ruolo di trequartista e in tante partite potremmo pure vederli insieme, col sacrificio della seconda punta. Per me comunque, nè Lucas nè Jack potranno fare le mezzali con Giampaolo, perchè non hanno tempi di gioco rapidi e non verticalizzano in velocità.

Attaccanti: con Giampaolo gioca una coppia complementare, che possa facilmente fare il gioco a elastico. Uno dei due è più agile e mobile, l'altro più strutturato e forte fisicamente. In comune devono avere la bravura di giocare spalle alla porta, di duettare in velocità col trequartista e gli esterni e di svariare bene in ampiezza.
Parto dal migliore che abbiamo, Piatek. Faccio un discorso in parte simile a quello fatto sopra per Kessie. Piatek non è per caratteristiche l'attaccante giusto per Giampaolo, sappiamo ormai bene quanto sia limitato nel gioco di connessione e spalle alla porta, sappiamo anche che cerca la profondità in modo ossessivo. Bene, all'inizio penso che per il polacco sarà un dramma, dovrà imparare tanto e migliorare il suo gioco, ci vorrà del tempo. Però sappiamo bene un'altra cosa di lui: segna. Per me segnerebbe anche giocasse a pallanuoto. Perciò credo che su di lui Giampaolo lavorerà tantissimo e se riuscirà a farlo crescere nei suoi difetti Piatek diventerà uno degli attaccanti più forti del mondo.
Cutrone ha caratteristiche simili a Piatek e difetti altrettanto simili. Anche lui faticherà tanto, sempre che lo terremo. Per me Giampaolo lo sacrificherebbe volentieri se arrivasse un'offerta valida. Dalla sua anche Patrick ha le doti istintive e il carattere, se rimarrà sono convinto che non mollerà mai e riuscirà a ricavarsi il suo spazio. Ma resta il fatto che sia una punta non congeniale al gioco di Giampaolo.
Andrè Silva paradossalmente è quello più pronto. E' una seconda punta di movimento e qualità, sa fare gioco di connessione e di spalle, ha qualità tecniche discrete. Nel gioco in ampiezza però ha difficoltà oltre a convincere poco sul piano caratteriale. A sensazione per le sue caratteristiche Giampaolo gli darà una chance e potrebbe sorprendere.
Borini è buono per tutti i sistemi. Ha qualità limitate ma si adatterà come gregario al gioco di Giampaolo.
Ora le note più dolenti. Suso a logica è spacciato. Come seconda punta non ha proprio le caratteristiche, come trequartista neppure. Non so se Giampaolo magari possa essere stuzzicato all'idea di tentare l'impossibile... ma per me non ci sono chance. Suso è destinato ad andarsene.
Stesso discorso per Castillejo. Entrambi, oltre ad essere esterni puri, hanno bisogno di isolarsi dall'avversario lateralmente per poi affrontarlo di fronte, e questo nel gioco di Giampaolo non serve. Entrambi non sanno giocare di spalle e in velocità, per me proprio non sono adatti e verranno ceduti.
In definitiva credo che il reparto offensivo verrà ridisegnato completamente, partendo dall'unica conferma certa di Piatek. Dipenderà dalle cessioni ma prevedo tanti cambiamenti. La priorità è una seconda punta tecnica e molto mobile, forte nel gioco di connessione, poi forse un'altra punta forte fisicamente e spalle alla porta, brava a pulire i palloni verticali e alti.

Penso di non essermi dimenticato nessuno...

PS: mi scuso per la lunghezza del post, spero almeno che sia interessante per il dibattito!


----------



## gabri65 (16 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Riguardo alla domanda centrale del post, ovvero se noi potremo adattarci al gioco iper strutturato di Giampaolo, faccio prima di tutto una premessa. Il gioco di Giampaolo richiede un'altissima specializzazione nei ruoli, servono caratteristiche ben precise in ogni posizione, però va anche detto che il tecnico è bravissimo nel trasmettere i suoi concetti e scrupoloso ai limiti del maniaco nel perfezionarli. Se un giocatore ha le caratteristiche di base, con l'umiltà di imparare, negli anni abbiamo tanti casi di crescita enorme e inaspettata sotto la gestione Giampaolo prima a Empoli e poi a Genova. La lista di talenti svezzati e cresciuti è lunghissima.
> 
> Questo per dire che da un lato va fatta una valutazione attenta giocatore per giocatore per ciascun ruolo, dall'altro però soprattutto per i più giovani va fatto un ragionamento in prospettiva perchè Giampaolo sono certo lo farà.
> 
> ...



E' interessante, assoluto rispetto per la tua voglia di discutere e la pazienza.

Su molte cose sono d'accordo, ma purtroppo su alcune no , e quindi parlerò solo di queste, inutile dichiararsi d'accordo punto per punto, non aggiunge niente alla discussione.

L'iper-specializzazione non la condivido. Non la condivido perché rende un meccanismo troppo delicato. Questo è un concetto generale, non solo calcistico. Quando funziona, ok, ma al primo problema va in bambola tutto. Preferisco meno specializzazione e più flessibilità. Altrimenti se non funziona qualcosa, come hai fatto notare, ad esempio il regista, poi è complicato rimediare.

Su Romagnoli non sono d'accordo. Ha fatto vedere più costruzione Caldara in una sola partita che il nostro capitano in un campionato. Se ha un difetto, secondo me è proprio quello. L'unico passaggio che sa fare quando partiamo dalla difesa è appoggiarla a Rodriguez anche se marcato. Mi spiace, ma dimostra poca intelligenza calcistica da questo punto di vista.

Se Kessie rimane, è in assoluto il giocatore su cui lavorare di più, sarà fondamentale che si dia una regolata dal punto di vista della tattica e diligenza calcistica, se no siamo fritti.

Poi Bonaventura. L'ho già detto prima se non sbaglio, ma non è adatto al dialogo a centrocampo, essendo troppo personale. Tiene troppo la palla. Io eviterei di schierarlo come cc titolare e, se non ho capito male anche tu dici di impiegarlo come devastatore in inserimento più che in costruzione/interdizione.

D'accordissimo su altri punti, come il discorso su Suso, che secondo me è spacciato ovunque. Su Castillejo non mi pronuncio perché è troppo nervoso come giocatore. Per Andre Silva, anche se sembrerebbe la spalla ideale per Piatek, purtroppo sembra molle nonostante le grandi potenzialità. Non saprei come gestire onestamente.


----------



## Ema2000 (16 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Riguardo alla domanda centrale del post, ovvero se noi potremo adattarci al gioco iper strutturato di Giampaolo, faccio prima di tutto una premessa. Il gioco di Giampaolo richiede un'altissima specializzazione nei ruoli, servono caratteristiche ben precise in ogni posizione, però va anche detto che il tecnico è bravissimo nel trasmettere i suoi concetti e scrupoloso ai limiti del maniaco nel perfezionarli. Se un giocatore ha le caratteristiche di base, con l'umiltà di imparare, negli anni abbiamo tanti casi di crescita enorme e inaspettata sotto la gestione Giampaolo prima a Empoli e poi a Genova. La lista di talenti svezzati e cresciuti è lunghissima.
> 
> Questo per dire che da un lato va fatta una valutazione attenta giocatore per giocatore per ciascun ruolo, dall'altro però soprattutto per i più giovani va fatto un ragionamento in prospettiva perchè Giampaolo sono certo lo farà.
> 
> ...



Bel post, condivido molto,
vero Piatek e Cutrone non sono abilissimi nel fraseggio stretto, ma credo che Giampaolo li apprezzerà per la loro resistenza fisica e la capacità di portare un pressing quasi asfissiante, per cui vediamo,
Jack a parte che è totalmente da recuperare, per me può fare benissimo la mezzala nel calcio di Giampaolo, vedo meno Kessie ma puoi aver ragione e magari Gampaolo lo inquadra meglio, nel suo calcio rispetto a Gattuso si corre un po meno, giocando la squadra alta, ma occorre tanta intensità, per questo Suso e A. Silva parrebbero svantaggiati ma a me spiace rinunciare a un giocatore tecnico come lo spagnolo, spero che possa ritagliarsi uno spazio, Paquetà non ha la progressione che Giampaolo apprezza nei trequartisti, ma ha tante doti, il mister deve metterlo in condizioni di sfruttarle.
Per me Musacchio in costruzione non è inferiore a Romagnoli, anche lui potrebbe trovare i suoi spazi, anche se mancherebbe sempre un centrale veloce nei recuperi, in caso si cilecchi il fuorigioco.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Giugno 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Bel post, condivido molto,
> vero Piatek e Cutrone non sono abilissimi nel fraseggio stretto, ma credo che Giampaolo li apprezzerà per la loro resistenza fisica e la capacità di portare un pressing quasi asfissiante, per cui vediamo,
> Jack a parte che è totalmente da recuperare, per me può fare benissimo la mezzala nel calcio di Giampaolo, vedo meno Kessie ma puoi aver ragione e magari Gampaolo lo inquadra meglio, nel suo calcio rispetto a Gattuso si corre un po meno, giocando la squadra alta, ma occorre tanta intensità, per questo Suso e A. Silva parrebbero svantaggiati ma a me spiace rinunciare a un giocatore tecnico come lo spagnolo, spero che possa ritagliarsi uno spazio, Paquetà non ha la progressione che Giampaolo apprezza nei trequartisti, ma ha tante doti, il mister deve metterlo in condizioni di sfruttarle.
> Per me Musacchio in costruzione non è inferiore a Romagnoli, anche lui potrebbe trovare i suoi spazi, anche se mancherebbe sempre un centrale veloce nei recuperi, in caso si cilecchi il fuorigioco.



Jack rallenta troppo, ama trattenere la palla e gioca tanto in orizzontale. Per me non può fare la mezzala con Giampaolo. 

Su Musacchio condivido, il problema è l'integrazione con Romagnoli in un sistema che prevede una linea sempre alta. Io credo che cercheremo un centrale aggressivo che accorci sull'uomo, l'ideale giustamente che sia anche veloce ma sono pochi così completi e costano tanto.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' interessante, assoluto rispetto per la tua voglia di discutere e la pazienza.
> 
> Su molte cose sono d'accordo, ma purtroppo su alcune no , e quindi parlerò solo di queste, inutile dichiararsi d'accordo punto per punto, non aggiunge niente alla discussione.
> 
> ...



Iper specializzazione non è un pregio o un difetto di Giampaolo, è una sua peculiarità e dovremo tenerne conto nella costruzione della squadra. 

Romagna è un centrale freddo e lucido, ha un buon piede, legge benissimo gli spazi. Secondo me si troverà benissimo. Il problema di Caldara e Musacchio è formare la coppia con Romagna in un sistema che prevede la linea alta. Penso che cercheremo un profilo ben preciso sebbene una chance a Caldara la daranno di sicuro. 

Davanti, quello che dici è giusto. Vedremo, io mi aspetto diversi cambiamenti o avremo problemi.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Iper specializzazione non è un pregio o un difetto di Giampaolo, è una sua peculiarità e dovremo tenerne conto nella costruzione della squadra.
> 
> Romagna è un centrale freddo e lucido, ha un buon piede, legge benissimo gli spazi. Secondo me si troverà benissimo. Il problema di Caldara e Musacchio è formare la coppia con Romagna in un sistema che prevede la linea alta. Penso che cercheremo un profilo ben preciso sebbene una chance a Caldara la daranno di sicuro.
> 
> Davanti, quello che dici è giusto. Vedremo, io mi aspetto diversi cambiamenti o avremo problemi.



Ti ho letto attentamente e sono d'accordo in alcuni punti, ovviamente in altri non sono d'accordo sopratutto sulle mezzala dove secondo me giocatori come Kessiè e Calhanoglu semplicemente non possono giocare in quel sistema, vabbe io come DS di Giampaolo gli costruirei questa squadra..

Donnarumma
Conti Kessiè Romagnoli Rodriguez
Steven Bergwijn Thiago Mendes Dani Ceballos
Paquetá
Piatek e Trossard​
Panchina: A. Donnarumma, Calabria, Caldara, Musacchio, Strinic, Krunic, Biglia, Bonaventura, Castillejo, Cutrone e Borini.

Cosa ne pensi?


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Giugno 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ti ho letto attentamente e sono d'accordo in alcuni punti, ovviamente in altri non sono d'accordo sopratutto sulle mezzala dove secondo me giocatori come Kessiè e Calhanoglu semplicemente non possono giocare in quel sistema, vabbe io come DS di Giampaolo gli costruirei questa squadra..
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti Kessiè Romagnoli Rodriguez
> ...



Direi estrema. 
Conti come ho scritto soffrirà secondo me perché Giampaolo è maniacale nella fase difensiva. 
Per lo stesso motivo escludo Kessie difensori. In quel ruolo servirà un difensore puro e roccioso accanto a Romagna.

La mediana è affascinante e costosissima. Mendes mi piace, non lo vedo bene nel gioco di Giampaolo ma è un bel giocatore.
Bergwijn mezzala un azzardo.
Trossard è quello del Genk?


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Direi estrema.
> Conti come ho scritto soffrirà secondo me perché Giampaolo è maniacale nella fase difensiva.
> Per lo stesso motivo escludo Kessie difensori. In quel ruolo servirà un difensore puro e roccioso accanto a Romagna.
> 
> ...



Giusto, Trossard è l'miglior giocatore del Genk campione della Jupiler pro league.

Perche secondo te Bergwijn mezzala è un azzardo e perche non vedi bene Thiago Mendes con Giampaolo?


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Giugno 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Giusto, Trossard è l'miglior giocatore del Genk campione della Jupiler pro league.
> 
> Perche secondo te Bergwijn mezzala è un azzardo e perche non vedi bene Thiago Mendes con Giampaolo?



Berqwijn è un esterno. Innamorato del pallone e del dribbling. Per imparare il ruolo di mezzala di Giampaolo dovrebbe cambiare tanto.

Mendes è bravo ma gioca a troppi tocchi. Nel calcio francese va bene, in Serie A regista nel gioco di Giampaolo poi avrebbe enormi difficoltà di adattamento. Ma ha talento, su questo non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Berqwijn è un esterno. Innamorato del pallone e del dribbling. Per imparare il ruolo di mezzala di Giampaolo dovrebbe cambiare tanto.
> 
> Mendes è bravo ma gioca a troppi tocchi. Nel calcio francese va bene, in Serie A regista nel gioco di Giampaolo poi avrebbe enormi difficoltà di adattamento. Ma ha talento, su questo non ci sono dubbi.



Sai quanti sono gli esterni innamorati del palloni che stanno facendo la differenza attualmente a centrocampo?

Sono giustamente gli centrocampisti delle squadre più offensive d'Europa come per esempio Wijnaldun, Henderson, Milner, David Silva, de Bruyne e Coutinho.. penso che si dobbiamo proprio costruire una rosa per giocare con questo sistema 4 3 1 2 dobbiamo puntare ad giocare molto lontani da Donnarumma quindi essere una squadra di qualità davero offensiva e sopratutto molto potente e dinamica, tutto questo solo possibile con gente del profillo di Bergwijn, Trossard e Dani Ceballos, sulla questione Kessiè difensore forse hai ragione ma io cmq lo proverei in quel ruolo, conosce bene il ruolo e non vedo niente di più roccioso e veloce come lui per recuperare lontani dalla porta.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Giugno 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Sai quanti sono gli esterni innamorati del palloni che stanno facendo la differenza attualmente a centrocampo?
> 
> Sono giustamente gli centrocampisti delle squadre più offensive d'Europa come per esempio Wijnaldun, Henderson, Milner, David Silva, de Bruyne e Coutinho.. penso che si dobbiamo proprio costruire una rosa per giocare con questo sistema 4 3 1 2 dobbiamo puntare ad giocare molto lontani da Donnarumma quindi essere una squadra di qualità davero offensiva e sopratutto molto potente e dinamica, tutto questo solo possibile con gente del profillo di Bergwijn, Trossard e Dani Ceballos, sulla questione Kessiè difensore forse hai ragione ma io cmq lo proverei in quel ruolo, conosce bene il ruolo e non vedo niente di più roccioso e veloce come lui per recuperare lontani dalla porta.



Quelli che citi sono un gruppo eterogeneo con caratteristiche molto diverse, e molto diverse da Bergwijn. 
Per me non può fare la mezzala, però non abbiamo la riprova. Ad ogni modo il psv chiede tanto per poi azzardare una scommessa fuori ruolo.

Sul discorso della tecnica sono d'accordo, ne servirebbe tanta. Ceballos è un gran giocatore ma è del Real e lo vuole tutta Europa. 
Difensore roccioso intendo difensore puro, Kessie ai primi tagli in area andrebbe a pesca però anche qui non abbiamo la riprova.


----------



## __king george__ (17 Giugno 2019)

complimenti per i vostri post cosi pieni di perizia tecnica….una cosa è sicura: per i giocatori che c'erano già con Gattuso sarà un mezzo trauma...come tornare alle elementari...


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Riguardo alla domanda centrale del post, ovvero se noi potremo adattarci al gioco iper strutturato di Giampaolo, faccio prima di tutto una premessa. Il gioco di Giampaolo richiede un'altissima specializzazione nei ruoli, servono caratteristiche ben precise in ogni posizione, però va anche detto che il tecnico è bravissimo nel trasmettere i suoi concetti e scrupoloso ai limiti del maniaco nel perfezionarli. Se un giocatore ha le caratteristiche di base, con l'umiltà di imparare, negli anni abbiamo tanti casi di crescita enorme e inaspettata sotto la gestione Giampaolo prima a Empoli e poi a Genova. La lista di talenti svezzati e cresciuti è lunghissima.
> 
> Questo per dire che da un lato va fatta una valutazione attenta giocatore per giocatore per ciascun ruolo, dall'altro però soprattutto per i più giovani va fatto un ragionamento in prospettiva perchè Giampaolo sono certo lo farà.
> 
> ...



Ti ho letto con molta attenzione.
Innanzitutto grazie per aver arricchito e impreziosito la discussione.
Condivido praticamente tutto o quasi.
Ti dirò però, ho qualche dubbio su paquetà trequartista perfetto del 4-3-1-2. Il brasiliano indubbiamente è forte tecnicamente e fisicamente, ha classe e visione di gioco nonchè intelligenza tattica e tempi di inserimento.
Osservandolo però giocare quest'anno ho notato che Paquetà lavora totalmente col piede sinistro, a volte anche a costo di fare movimenti innaturali. Quando viene attaccato da destra e si trova spostato sul centro sinistra del campo riesce a proteggere palla con la spalla e va via anche di forza , grazie anche a una gamba potente e reattiva.
Quando però occupa altre spaziature , magari dentro al campo, i suoi movimenti sono più lenti e per garantirsi il dominio della sfera a volte tocca palla troppe volte o è costretto a forzare il dribbling.
Tuttò ciò lo porta a perdere tempi di gioco tra le linee perchè tende a coprire palla per mantenerne il possesso.
A palla scoperta è fortissimo e ti verticalizza come pochi.
Dovrà lavorarci molto Giampaolo su questi aspetti tecnici e tattici ma non sarà una novità per lui che già alla samp aveva interpreti del ruolo tutti mancini(alavarez loscorso anno, ramirez quest'anno).
Se non erro però il mister tecnicamente tra le linee preferiva giocatori abili coi due piedi nella ricezione e trasmissione come saponara e caprari, doti queste che consentono velocità di esecuzione in una zona di campo dove si richiede pulizia e qualità.E infatti appena la partita si spaccava alla samp il mister buttava nella mischia saponara che tra le linee era più risolutore.
Io credo che paquetà sia fortissimo tra le linee ma giochi meglio se spostato leggermente sul centro-sinistra, proprio per via delle sue particolari doti.
Lo vedrei meglio in un 4-3-2-1 insomma da sotto punta a dividersi il fronte d'attacco con un attaccante esterno che staziona sul centro destra.
Ma la mia è solo una considerazione personale in base a ciò che ho visto fare al brasiliano.
Io spero possa giocare come giocava il nostra kaka da vertice alto del rombo e che lo possa fare alla grande perché i nostri interpreti del tridente vorrei fossero dinamici e capaci di interscambiarsi le posizioni. Detesto infatti il calciatore che gioca come ‘treno su binario’, dritto per dritto. Troppo facile da leggere questa situazione tattica per chi difende.
Per il resto condivido tutto o quasi, hai analizzato, a mio parere, alla perfezione le peculiarità tecniche e tattiche dei nostri giocatori.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti ho letto con molta attenzione.
> Innanzitutto grazie per aver arricchito e impreziosito la discussione.
> Condivido praticamente tutto o quasi.
> Ti dirò però, ho qualche dubbio su paquetà trequartista perfetto del 4-3-1-2. Il brasiliano indubbiamente è forte tecnicamente e fisicamente, ha classe e visione di gioco nonchè intelligenza tattica e tempi di inserimento.
> ...



Grazie mille. E' un piacere contribuire ad una discussione quando è fatta su questi termini.

Quello che dici su Paqueta è vero, è un suo difetto, forse il principale. Secondo me è un difetto che ha a prescindere dal ruolo e con Giampaolo dovrà giocoforza lavorarci.
Per questo penso che soprattutto all'inizio si alternerà con Jack nel ruolo.
Molto poi dipenderà dai suoi compagni di reparto e dalla seconda punta che andremo a prendere in particolare. Il profilo che (credo) arriverà peserà molto sull'identità offensiva che avremo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Giugno 2019)

io non conosco il gioco di giampaolo, non mi intendo di gioco in generale al livello di alcuni qui dentro, non conosco molti giocatori al di fuori del milan e delle squadre più famose.
ho letto volentieri, non posso dire chi abbia ragione e chi torto secondo me perchè appunto non ho la conoscenza, non so se aggiungerò qualcosa ma 2 considerazioni le faccio:

- il 90% del forum parla e giudica adatti o meno i giocatori per la fase offensiva, non considerando mai quella difensiva.
sento, per esempio, parlare sempre di bonaventura come mezz'ala perchè sa inserirsi. nessuno nota che è un colabrodo.
io non so giampaolo, ma nella mia squadra bonaventura mezz'ala non ci gioca mai.

- nessuno, che io abbia mai letto, considera minimamente il gioco aereo e i calci da fermo. giusto parlare di questo e quello che devono accorciare, andare e venire. però dovremmo sapere che soprattutto in italia la fisicità cuba parecchio. se non hai 5 saltatori fai sempre fatica anche con una squadra di fenomeni. il milan di ancelotti era inarrivabile, ma faceva fatica pure lui in certe partite di provincia.
la mia paura è che si tralasci la semplicità per andare alla ricerca di una perfezione solo ideale. cosa che col budget che abbiamo non sfioreremo mai.
quindi ci vuole sempre in campo 1-2 giocatori che sappiano tirare i calci da fermo, angoli e punizioni. 5 saltatori, non uno di meno, ad oggi abbiamo piatek e romagnaserve un altro centrale molto forte e poi possiamo considerare kessie, molto al limite, e paquetà, ancor più al limite. quindi prenderei almeno un terzino forte di testa.

- non abbiamo gente veloce. non ce n'è uno in squadra. ne servono almeno 3. 2 titolari. ma come minimo. sia per difendere sugli angoli sia per contropiedi in partite complicate dove ti schiacciano.

perchè è giusto parlare di quello che c'è da fare quando la partita è sui binari standard, ma in parecchie partite la tattica salta per 1000 motivi e viene fuori il fisico e la velocità


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non conosco il gioco di giampaolo, non mi intendo di gioco in generale al livello di alcuni qui dentro, non conosco molti giocatori al di fuori del milan e delle squadre più famose.
> ho letto volentieri, non posso dire chi abbia ragione e chi torto secondo me perchè appunto non ho la conoscenza, non so se aggiungerò qualcosa ma 2 considerazioni le faccio:
> 
> - il 90% del forum parla e giudica adatti o meno i giocatori per la fase offensiva, non considerando mai quella difensiva.
> ...



Ottime considerazioni. Bravo.
Il fattore fisico e agonistico è un neo che ci portiamo dietro da anni.
Il calciatore ideale oggi deve esser esplosivo, veloce ma anche potente.
Contro l'inter da anni quando ci giochiamo contro sembra una partita tra germania e korea : loro alti , potenti e fisici e noi nani leggerini.
In teoria noi dominanti fisicamente abbiamo romagnoli, kessie(ma di testa è scarsino), piatek,cutrone che possono essere potenziali titolari e poi??
Paquetà sa farsi anche valere fisicamente e di testa.
Caldara fisicamente e nel gioco aereo è una bestia, speriamo recuperi.
Per il resto abbiamo delle sciagure viventi.
Fai bene a notare che ci siamo concentrati troppo sugli sviluppi del gioco tralasciando altri fattori.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non conosco il gioco di giampaolo, non mi intendo di gioco in generale al livello di alcuni qui dentro, non conosco molti giocatori al di fuori del milan e delle squadre più famose.
> ho letto volentieri, non posso dire chi abbia ragione e chi torto secondo me perchè appunto non ho la conoscenza, non so se aggiungerò qualcosa ma 2 considerazioni le faccio:
> 
> - il 90% del forum parla e giudica adatti o meno i giocatori per la fase offensiva, non considerando mai quella difensiva.
> ...



Giustissimo. Anche codesti sono fattori da considerare, diciamo trasversali, al di là delle caratteristiche specifiche di ciascun ruolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giustissimo. Anche codesti sono fattori da considerare, diciamo trasversali, al di là delle caratteristiche specifiche di ciascun ruolo.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ottime considerazioni. Bravo.
> Il fattore fisico e agonistico è un neo che ci portiamo dietro da anni.
> Il calciatore ideale oggi deve esser esplosivo, veloce ma anche potente.
> Contro l'inter da anni quando ci giochiamo contro sembra una partita tra germania e korea : loro alti , potenti e fisici e noi nani leggerini.
> ...



grazie, per questo mi son tirato addosso prese in giro parlando forse oltre ai meriti di bakayoko e soprattutto zapata. per noi son troppo importanti.
baka per me ha portato più punti di tutti lo scorso anno. quando è stato panchinato è saltato tutto.

se ho capito, da voi, qualcosa sul gioco di giampy, ho anche capito che avremo una squadra tremendamente discontinua.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> grazie, per questo mi son tirato addosso prese in giro parlando forse oltre ai meriti di bakayoko e soprattutto zapata. per noi son troppo importanti.
> baka per me ha portato più punti di tutti lo scorso anno. quando è stato panchinato è saltato tutto.
> 
> se ho capito, da voi, qualcosa sul gioco di giampy, ho anche capito che avremo una squadra tremendamente discontinua.



Diamine se baka è stato importante!!!
In quel periodo in cui abbiamo giocato col doppio mediano pur giocando da cani per la prima volta si percepiva che avevamo finalmente un centrocampo al top dal punto di vista fisico.
Leo è stato molto criticato ma baka e i suoi muscoli nel nostro milan sono stati fondamentali.
Su zapata che dire?
Per me, lo ribadivo sempre , era il difensore ideale da schierare al fianco di Romagna in quanto unico in rosa capace di di correre indietro e unico che ci consentisse di alzare la difesa senza troppe sofferenza.
Aveva anche i piedi rudi e soffriva di amnesie in marcatura ma sull'allungo era una bestia.
Comunque nella fase difensiva di giampaolo serviranno corsa e organizzazione perchè si difende in avanti. I muscoli e i cm però servono a priori . Magari attacchi e giochi bene per 90' e poi perdi sugli sviluppi di un corner o un calcio piazzato.
Circa la discontinuità del gioco di Giampaolo : dipenderemo tremendamente dalla condizione fisica. Nel suo calcio si corre bene ma si corre tanto.
Importante arrivare a correre da squadra per correre bene e per gestirsi.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quelli che citi sono un gruppo eterogeneo con caratteristiche molto diverse, e molto diverse da Bergwijn.
> Per me non può fare la mezzala, però non abbiamo la riprova. Ad ogni modo il psv chiede tanto per poi azzardare una scommessa fuori ruolo.
> 
> Sul discorso della tecnica sono d'accordo, ne servirebbe tanta. Ceballos è un gran giocatore ma è del Real e lo vuole tutta Europa.
> Difensore roccioso intendo difensore puro, Kessie ai primi tagli in area andrebbe a pesca però anche qui non abbiamo la riprova.



Per me invece siamo li come caratteristiche, per esempio chi avrebbe mai detto anni fa di vedere a Coutinho, David Silva o de Bruyne fare cosi bene in quelli ruoli di centrocampo, certo bisogna lavorare ma come opzione (non possiamo neanche sognare i vari Rakitic o Kroos..) vedo molto meglio azzardare con una scommessa cosi che prendere un giocatorino come Sensi o restare con gente completamente inadeguata per quel ruolo come Kessiè o Calhanoglu, poi ti ricordo che il Milan di Ancelotti ha pratticamente cambiato la sua moneta azzardando con il giovane Pirlo regista e il disordenato Seedorf come mezzala.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> grazie, per questo mi son tirato addosso prese in giro parlando forse oltre ai meriti di bakayoko e soprattutto zapata. per noi son troppo importanti.
> baka per me ha portato più punti di tutti lo scorso anno. quando è stato panchinato è saltato tutto.
> 
> se ho capito, da voi, qualcosa sul gioco di giampy, ho anche capito che avremo una squadra tremendamente discontinua.



Non sono un grande estimatore di Bakayoko. Buon giocatore ma in costruzione perdi davvero troppo. Sono d'accordo sul discorso della fisicità ma se vogliamo una squadra che perlomeno tenti di imporre il gioco serve un altro tipo di regista.
Zapata ha fisicità ma è troppo approssimativo. Servirà un difensore più aggressivo e roccioso per accorciare in avanti.
Il discorso della discontinuità... è probabile ma è difficile dire. Dipenderà tanto da chi prenderemo. Peserà tanto anche l'ambiente perché soprattutto all'inizio stenteremo. Ci ricordiamo gli inizi di Sarri a Napoli e Gasperini a Bergamo. Con Giampaolo i primi mesi sarà la stessa cosa. Se avremo coerenza e compattezza nel proteggere il Milan nel lungo periodo avremo risultati.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Giugno 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Per me invece siamo li come caratteristiche, per esempio chi avrebbe mai detto anni fa di vedere a Coutinho, David Silva o de Bruyne fare cosi bene in quelli ruoli di centrocampo, certo bisogna lavorare ma come opzione (non possiamo neanche sognare i vari Rakitic o Kroos..) vedo molto meglio azzardare con una scommessa cosi che prendere un giocatorino come Sensi o restare con gente completamente inadeguata per quel ruolo come Kessiè o Calhanoglu, poi ti ricordo che il Milan di Ancelotti ha pratticamente cambiato la sua moneta azzardando con il giovane Pirlo regista e il disordenato Seedorf come mezzala.



In generale ci sta. Per me Bergwijn non ha le caratteristiche però i casi di mezzali adattate sono tanti.


----------



## Ambrole (20 Giugno 2019)

Vi faccio i complimenti per questa interessantissima discussione. Concordo con molte delle osservazioni, incluse quelle sulla drammatica carenza di fisicità, intesa sia come cm e kg che come capacità di corsa, perché come si diceva poco fa, con Giampaolo si deve correre tanto.
Detto ciò vi pongo una domanda, credo saranno importantissime le scelte che faremo a centrocampo, a parte torreira, che come regista penso metta d accordo tutti, ma che ritengo un po' difficile da raggiungere, chi potrebbe essere il regista ideale di questa squadra?
Come disegnerete il centrocampo?
Io tendo a essere un po' pessimista sulla resa di chala come mezzala sx, quindi, pur consapevole del fatto che già dovremo fare arrivare un DC una seconda punta e probabilmente un terzino sx, sarei per prendere almeno altri due centrocampisti, appunto un regista e una mezzala sx. Secondo voi quale è l accoppiata ideale? Realizzabile ovviamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Giugno 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Vi faccio i complimenti per questa interessantissima discussione. Concordo con molte delle osservazioni, incluse quelle sulla drammatica carenza di fisicità, intesa sia come cm e kg che come capacità di corsa, perché come si diceva poco fa, con Giampaolo si deve correre tanto.
> Detto ciò vi pongo una domanda, credo saranno importantissime le scelte che faremo a centrocampo, a parte torreira, che come regista penso metta d accordo tutti, ma che ritengo un po' difficile da raggiungere, chi potrebbe essere il regista ideale di questa squadra?
> Come disegnerete il centrocampo?
> Io tendo a essere un po' pessimista sulla resa di chala come mezzala sx, quindi, pur consapevole del fatto che già dovremo fare arrivare un DC una seconda punta e probabilmente un terzino sx, sarei per prendere almeno altri due centrocampisti, appunto un regista e una mezzala sx. Secondo voi quale è l accoppiata ideale? Realizzabile ovviamente.



Se dovessimo giocare col rombo di centrocampo le mezze ali dovrebbero avere doti più uniche che rare.
Il calcio di Giampaolo è estremamente tecnico e pulito ma anche intenso, fisico .
La samp alternava, senza che nessuno glielo facesse troppo pesare vista la dimensione , periodi brillanti dal punto di vista fisico a periodi di crollo/mediocrità.
Ovviamente tutto ciò al milan sarebbe inammissibile.
La mezz'ala del 4-3-1-2 copre una grande fetta di campo ed è coinvolta in una mole di lavoro importante.
Sicuramente ricorderai che Ancelotti schierava nel ruolo gattuso mezzo destro e seedorf mezzo sinistro ma in alcune partite non esitava a ricorrere alla contemporanea presenza di gattuso e ambrosini per proteggere il talento di pirlo e kaka.
Allegri , addirittura, in alcuni frangenti ricorreva a tre uomini di fatica su 4 nel rombo da lui allestito.
Detto ciò, anche io sono molto scettico che calha possa ricoprire tale ruolo perchè un conto è fare la mezz'ala nel 4-5-1 allestito da gattuso e altro conto sarebbe fare la mezz'ala di un 4-3-1-2 che porta i terzini ad alzarsi e i tre davanti oltre la linea della palla in fase di possesso.
Giampaolo alla samp aveva fatto bingo trovando in praet e linetty le sue mezze ali. Due giocatori estremamente tecnici ma anche dotati di gamba importante.
Se il nostro regista dovesse essere un costruttore talentuoso(torreira) credo che alle mezze ali, giocoforza, sarebbero richiesti fisicità, intelligenza tattica, dinamismo. Se invece il regista davanti la difesa dovesse essere un uomo fisico, dedito alla prima costruzione ma con grandi doti difensive allora potremmo permetterci almeno una mezz'ala più offensiva per un gioco di equilibri.
Io più che calha nel ruolo di mezz'ala sinistra vedo bene paquetà mentre non vedo il brasiliano nel ruolo di trequartista.


----------



## Ambrole (20 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se dovessimo giocare col rombo di centrocampo le mezze ali dovrebbero avere doti più uniche che rare.
> Il calcio di Giampaolo è estremamente tecnico e pulito ma anche intenso, fisico .
> La samp alternava, senza che nessuno glielo facesse troppo pesare vista la dimensione , periodi brillanti dal punto di vista fisico a periodi di crollo/mediocrità.
> Ovviamente tutto ciò al milan sarebbe inammissibile.
> ...


Quindi acquisteresti un regista e un trequartista titolari? Da affiancare a paqueta e kessie mezzali? Chi potrebbero essere?


----------



## Ema2000 (20 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se dovessimo giocare col rombo di centrocampo le mezze ali dovrebbero avere doti più uniche che rare.
> Il calcio di Giampaolo è estremamente tecnico e pulito ma anche intenso, fisico .
> La samp alternava, senza che nessuno glielo facesse troppo pesare vista la dimensione , periodi brillanti dal punto di vista fisico a periodi di crollo/mediocrità.
> Ovviamente tutto ciò al milan sarebbe inammissibile.
> ...



Forse non tieni conto che Giampaolo pressa alto e usa parecchio il fuorigioco,
per cui sia agli attaccanti che ai centrocampisti sarà richiesta parecchia intensità, ma i km percorsi sono inferiori a quelli richiesti da Gattuso, in piu c'è da aspettarsi dei movimenti sincronizzati, con Gattuso anche quando si pressava andava ognuno per conto suo, sprecando piu energie, in piu la riconquista alta del pallone dovrebbe offrire anche piu lucidità in fase di rifinitura,
prendendo il caso limite di Suso, redo che sia differente obbligarlo a pressare alto, piuttosto che imporli di fare continuamente tutta la fascia, cosa che spesso non gli riusciva.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Giugno 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Forse non tieni conto che Giampaolo pressa alto e usa parecchio il fuorigioco,
> per cui sia agli attaccanti che ai centrocampisti sarà richiesta parecchia intensità, ma i km percorsi sono inferiori a quelli richiesti da Gattuso, in piu c'è da aspettarsi dei movimenti sincronizzati, con Gattuso anche quando si pressava andava ognuno per conto suo, sprecando piu energie, in piu la riconquista alta del pallone dovrebbe offrire anche piu lucidità in fase di rifinitura,
> prendendo il caso limite di Suso, redo che sia differente obbligarlo a pressare alto, piuttosto che imporli di fare continuamente tutta la fascia, cosa che spesso non gli riusciva.



Suso non è capace a pressare, per come ho visto.
Dici bene, si corre tutti assieme e si corre meglio e quindi meno nel complesso.
Ma si gioca a ritmi vertiginosi, il 'tutti sotto palla' del calcio di gattuso che lasciava respirare era altra roba.
Il pressing in italia lo fanno in pochi e in pochi lo reggono per tutta la partita.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Giugno 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Quindi acquisteresti un regista e un trequartista titolari? Da affiancare a paqueta e kessie mezzali? Chi potrebbero essere?



Se kessie e paquetà dovessero essere le mezze ali titolari direi che potremmo permetterci tatticamente un torreira davanti la difesa e come trequartista magari pellegrini che gioca a tutto campo e fa le due fasi. A roma ha giocato nel ruolo con buoni risultati.
Il trequartista nel rombo di giampaolo non è altro che un centrocampista che gioca tra le linee, si inserisce, fa le due fasi e non offre punti di riferimento.
Dobbiamo scordarci il trequartista tutto talento, pigrizia, indolenza e infinita anarchia. Quella è preistoria del calcio.
Faccio il nome di pellegrini perchè grazie alla sua duttilità offrirebbe tante soluzioni tattiche .


----------



## Ambrole (20 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se kessie e paquetà dovessero essere le mezze ali titolari direi che potremmo permetterci tatticamente un torreira davanti la difesa e come trequartista magari pellegrini che gioca a tutto campo e fa le due fasi. A roma ha giocato nel ruolo con buoni risultati.
> Il trequartista nel rombo di giampaolo non è altro che un centrocampista che gioca tra le linee, si inserisce, fa le due fasi e non offre punti di riferimento.
> Dobbiamo scordarci il trequartista tutto talento, pigrizia, indolenza e infinita anarchia. Quella è preistoria del calcio.
> Faccio il nome di pellegrini perchè grazie alla sua duttilità offrirebbe tante soluzioni tattiche .



Magari , ma mi pare difficile come coppia di acquisti. Intendevo dei nomi che ci accostano.
Se dovesse davvero arrivare torreira che difensivamente ti da qualche garanzia in più, si potrebbe in effetti tentare paqueta mezzala o anche uno come veretout, sempre con kessie a destra. Se invece torreira fosse irraggiungibile e si ripiegasse su sensi, penso sarebbe necessaria una mezzala che copra un po' di più e dia più sostanza, tipo un praet.
Concordo comunque in linea di massima sul fatto che paqueta potrebbe trovarsi meglio decentrato sulla sinistra, anche se da trequartista con Giampaolo potrebbe portare tanti gol


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se kessie e paquetà dovessero essere le mezze ali titolari direi che potremmo permetterci tatticamente un torreira davanti la difesa e come trequartista magari pellegrini che gioca a tutto campo e fa le due fasi. A roma ha giocato nel ruolo con buoni risultati.
> Il trequartista nel rombo di giampaolo non è altro che un centrocampista che gioca tra le linee, si inserisce, fa le due fasi e non offre punti di riferimento.
> Dobbiamo scordarci il trequartista tutto talento, pigrizia, indolenza e infinita anarchia. Quella è preistoria del calcio.
> Faccio il nome di pellegrini perchè grazie alla sua duttilità offrirebbe tante soluzioni tattiche .



Per me Kessiè e Paquetá (anche Calhanoglu) non possono anzi non devono essere le mezze ali titolari nel calcio di Giampaolo semplicemente perche non hanno il passo nenmeno la velocità per fare la differenza in quel ruolo.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Giugno 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Per me Kessiè e Paquetá (anche Calhanoglu) non possono anzi non devono essere le mezze ali titolari nel calcio di Giampaolo semplicemente perche non hanno il passo nenmeno la velocità per fare la differenza in quel ruolo.



In che senso non hanno il passo e/o la velocità kessie e paquetà?
Kessie fisicamente è una bestia e ha una forza straripante, capace di giocare come pochi a tutto campo.
Semmai deve migliorare nella pulizia del gioco. Dopo due anni nei quali è migliorato per nulla mi aspetto che alla guida di un allenatore che insegna calcio possa migliorarsi tecnicamente e tatticamente. Fermo restando che l'ultimo passaggio non può e non deve partire dal suo piede, molto meglio se il passaggio lo detta nello spazio. A campo aperto diviene infatti imprendibile.
Paquetà ha fatto spesso fatica a reggere 90' su buon livello ma nei due mesi nei quali ha giocato bene ci ha fatto svoltare il centrocampo, unico tra i nostri a vedere calcio verticale.
Il brasiliano è molto forte sia tecnicamente che di gamba ma lo vedo meglio se spostato sul centro-sinistra dove, proteggendo palla con la spalla destra e lavorando usando la gamba destra come perno, supera l'uomo di potenza e tecnica.
Ovviamente ho citato kessie e paquetà perchè sono due soluzioni interne e che abbiamo già in rosa.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In che senso non hanno il passo e/o la velocità kessie e paquetà?
> Kessie fisicamente è una bestia e ha una forza straripante, capace di giocare come pochi a tutto campo.
> Semmai deve migliorare nella pulizia del gioco. Dopo due anni nei quali è migliorato per nulla mi aspetto che alla guida di un allenatore che insegna calcio possa migliorarsi tecnicamente e tatticamente. Fermo restando che l'ultimo passaggio non può e non deve partire dal suo piede, molto meglio se il passaggio lo detta nello spazio. A campo aperto diviene infatti imprendibile.
> Paquetà ha fatto spesso fatica a reggere 90' su buon livello ma nei due mesi nei quali ha giocato bene ci ha fatto svoltare il centrocampo, unico tra i nostri a vedere calcio verticale.
> ...



D'accordo che sono due soluzioni interne ma non credo sia quello ideale, per me Kessiè è troppo limitato tecnicamente, come creatività o velocità di pensiero per fare la mezzala in una squadra di Giampaolo che vuole proporre un calcio offensivo e che sembra vuole difendersi con la palla, Paquetá invece penso sarebbe un spreco farlo giocare ancora da mezzala quando sappiamo tutti l'suo vero ruolo è come trequartista, penso non ha neanche la dinamica per giocare con una certa continuità in quel ruolo, per come vedo a Giampaolo secondo me l'profilo di giocatore che ha bisogno come mezzala sarebbe uno come Zielinski, gente molto veloce, dinamica e ovviamente con una certa qualità tecnica.


----------



## Ambrole (20 Giugno 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> D'accordo che sono due soluzioni interne ma non credo sia quello ideale, per me Kessiè è troppo limitato tecnicamente, come creatività o velocità di pensiero per fare la mezzala in una squadra di Giampaolo che vuole proporre un calcio offensivo e che sembra vuole difendersi con la palla, Paquetá invece penso sarebbe un spreco farlo giocare ancora da mezzala quando sappiamo tutti l'suo vero ruolo è come trequartista, penso non ha neanche la dinamica per giocare con una certa continuità in quel ruolo, per come vedo a Giampaolo secondo me l'profilo di giocatore che ha bisogno come mezzala sarebbe uno come Zielinski, gente molto veloce, dinamica e ovviamente con una certa qualità tecnica.



Come lo vedete veretout mezzala?
Alla fine secondo me quelli che possiamo realisticamente riuscire ad acquistare sono proprio sensi e veretout. Come lo vedreste un centrocampo con loro due più kessie?
Veretout ha buona tecnica ed è bravissimo negli inserimenti, però un reparto con lui e sensi mi sembra davvero troppo troppo leggero è scarso in copertura


----------



## Raryof (20 Giugno 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Come lo vedete veretout mezzala?
> Alla fine secondo me quelli che possiamo realisticamente riuscire ad acquistare sono proprio sensi e veretout. Come lo vedreste un centrocampo con loro due più kessie?



Kessie non lo vedo bene in nessun centrocampo, è scarso.
Veretout è il suo sostituto ideale, roccioso ma con piedi buoni e buoni tempi di inserimento, poi vabbè a livello di tecnica c'è un abisso.


----------



## Ambrole (20 Giugno 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Kessie non lo vedo bene in nessun centrocampo, è scarso.
> Veretout è il suo sostituto ideale, roccioso ma con piedi buoni e buoni tempi di inserimento, poi vabbè a livello di tecnica c'è un abisso.



beh aspetta definire veretout roccioso mi sembra difficile, è un metro e 77 per poco più di 70 kg è veramente un fuscellino, in più non è neanche uno che abbia una gamba così eccezionale. infatti secondo me è difficile che è un centrocampo con lui e sensi riesca a reggersi. Fisicamente sarebbe troppo leggero e mancherebbe di corsa,è vero che Giampaolo vuole un calcio molto qualitativo ma richiede anche il grande pressing e corsa. Forse uno come praet in coppia con sensi si adatterebbe meglio, ed in ogni caso, difficile pensare di rinunciare a kessie.


----------



## Raryof (20 Giugno 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> beh aspetta definire veretout roccioso mi sembra difficile, è un metro e 77 per poco più di 70 kg è veramente un fuscellino, in più non è neanche uno che abbia una gamba così eccezionale. infatti secondo me è difficile che è un centrocampo con lui e sensi riesca a reggersi. Fisicamente sarebbe troppo leggero e mancherebbe di corsa,è vero che Giampaolo vuole un calcio molto qualitativo ma richiede anche il grande pressing e corsa. Forse uno come praet in coppia con sensi si adatterebbe meglio, ed in ogni caso, difficile pensare di rinunciare a kessie.



Anzi, ancora meglio, meno peso meno si deve scarrozzare per il campo.
E' un mastino, uno da gioco duro, Kessie è grosso ma di fisicità nel suo gioco ce ne mette poca perché le volte che va a contatto perde sempre il pallone (soprattutto quando ha la palla lui).
Ci vogliono giocatori abili nel pressing e Kessie da questo punto di vista è molto svogliato e inadatto, è uno dei tanti motivi per cui in questi anni abbiamo sempre sofferto il palleggio degli avversari.
Non ho dubbi nel definire la combo Kessie-Baka la peggiore che si possa vedere su un campo di calcio, lenti, macchinosi, poi quello più scarso tecnicamente che si buttava in avanti per sparare la palla in curva o svirgolare ogni pallone, ma se tu metti qualità sulla trequarti che te ne fai di uno così scarso tecnicamente che gioca solo per buttarsi dentro (senza senno) per segnare mezzo golletto ogni 10 partite? no perché questo è Kessie, uno che si pensa di dover fare degli inserimenti continuamente senza pensare a quello che dovrebbe fare, cioè l'incontrista, lo spezzatore di gioco ecc.
Fisicità? no ci vuole qualità, è anche più semplice giocare stagioni logoranti quando hai giocatori che non sono lenti o macchinosi ed è uno dei motivi per cui andiamo dietro gente come Torreira o Sensi, si vuole giocare la palla a terra e si cerca di evitare di avere giocatori sempre in affanno perché mal preparati o pesanti/macchinosi.
Al più, servirà corsa o velocità, dai seriamente per me Calha, Suso, Kessie, Baka rappresentano la morte del gioco, lo stesso RR, lenti, compassati, ancora non riesco a crederci, una stagione giocata a due all'ora e a fare catenaccio.


----------



## Ambrole (21 Giugno 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Anzi, ancora meglio, meno peso meno si deve scarrozzare per il campo.
> E' un mastino, uno da gioco duro, Kessie è grosso ma di fisicità nel suo gioco ce ne mette poca perché le volte che va a contatto perde sempre il pallone (soprattutto quando ha la palla lui).
> Ci vogliono giocatori abili nel pressing e Kessie da questo punto di vista è molto svogliato e inadatto, è uno dei tanti motivi per cui in questi anni abbiamo sempre sofferto il palleggio degli avversari.
> Non ho dubbi nel definire la combo Kessie-Baka la peggiore che si possa vedere su un campo di calcio, lenti, macchinosi, poi quello più scarso tecnicamente che si buttava in avanti per sparare la palla in curva o svirgolare ogni pallone, ma se tu metti qualità sulla trequarti che te ne fai di uno così scarso tecnicamente che gioca solo per buttarsi dentro (senza senno) per segnare mezzo golletto ogni 10 partite? no perché questo è Kessie, uno che si pensa di dover fare degli inserimenti continuamente senza pensare a quello che dovrebbe fare, cioè l'incontrista, lo spezzatore di gioco ecc.
> ...



Guarda su alcune cose posso essere d'accordo....ma io un centrocampo di piccoletti lo eviterei volentieri. I cm e i kg sono troppo importanti in molte situazioni, vedi calci piazzati. Rischi di giocare meglio e prendere due gol su palla inattiva. Poi altezza e peso non vuole assolutamente dire in automatico essere lenti, anzi.


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Giugno 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Guarda su alcune cose posso essere d'accordo....ma io un centrocampo di piccoletti lo eviterei volentieri. I cm e i kg sono troppo importanti in molte situazioni, vedi calci piazzati. Rischi di giocare meglio e prendere due gol su palla inattiva. Poi altezza e peso non vuole assolutamente dire in automatico essere lenti, anzi.


Bravissimo ..in tre parole hai riassunto l'essenza del calcio...c'è la palla a terra e c'è la palla in area devi essere bravo in tutte due ,una squadra deve avere sia giocatori tecnici ( che di solito sono più piccoli) sia giocatori abili nel gioco aereo visto che il 30 % dei gol viene segnato su palla inattiva...se ci manca questo mix saremo sempre una squadra monca


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Giugno 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Come lo vedete veretout mezzala?
> Alla fine secondo me quelli che possiamo realisticamente riuscire ad acquistare sono proprio sensi e veretout. Come lo vedreste un centrocampo con loro due più kessie?
> Veretout ha buona tecnica ed è bravissimo negli inserimenti, però un reparto con lui e sensi mi sembra davvero troppo troppo leggero è scarso in copertura



Kessiè - Sensi - Veretout sarebbe un centrocampo troppo leggero e sopratutto squilibrato, credo non sarebbe forte in copertura ma nenmeno nella costruzione di gioco e gestione del pallone, quindi io non investirei mai tutto quel soldi che vogliono Fiorentina (30 mln) e Sassuolo (35 mln) per quei due, per come vedo il calcio di Giampaolo io prenderei come mezzala destra un pendolino tutto velocità e dinamica come Bergwijn o Dani Olmo, come regista davanti alla difesa prenderei Thiago Mendes o Praet e come mezzala sinistra un giocatore di grande qualità come Dani Ceballos (alternativa Hachin Ziyech), Kessiè lo ho detto in altri post secondo me non può giocare in un centrocampo con quella idea di calcio, io lo farei giocare in difesa dove sono convinto farebbe benissimo per la sua capacità di recupero e pitenza fisica.

Donnarumma
Conti Kessiè Romagnoli Rodriguez
Bergwijn Praet Dani Ceballos
Paquetá
Piatek e Trossard​
Sai che spettacolo sarebbe vedere questa squadra?


----------



## SmokingBianco (21 Giugno 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Kessiè - Sensi - Veretout sarebbe un centrocampo troppo leggero e sopratutto squilibrato, credo non sarebbe forte in copertura ma nenmeno nella costruzione di gioco e gestione del pallone, quindi io non investirei mai tutto quel soldi che vogliono Fiorentina (30 mln) e Sassuolo (35 mln) per quei due, per come vedo il calcio di Giampaolo io prenderei come mezzala destra un pendolino tutto velocità e dinamica come Bergwijn o Dani Olmo, come regista davanti alla difesa prenderei Thiago Mendes o Praet e come mezzala sinistra un giocatore di grande qualità come Dani Ceballos (alternativa Hachin Ziyech), Kessiè lo ho detto in altri post secondo me non può giocare in un centrocampo con quella idea di calcio, io lo farei giocare in difesa dove sono convinto farebbe benissimo per la sua capacità di recupero e pitenza fisica.
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti Kessiè Romagnoli Rodriguez
> ...



A centrocampo in serie A ti triturano.. Avresti sempre la difesa scoperta negli 1 vs 1 perché nessuno di quelli ha attitudini difensive


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Giugno 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Kessiè - Sensi - Veretout sarebbe un centrocampo troppo leggero e sopratutto squilibrato, credo non sarebbe forte in copertura ma nenmeno nella costruzione di gioco e gestione del pallone, quindi io non investirei mai tutto quel soldi che vogliono Fiorentina (30 mln) e Sassuolo (35 mln) per quei due, per come vedo il calcio di Giampaolo io prenderei come mezzala destra un pendolino tutto velocità e dinamica come Bergwijn o Dani Olmo, come regista davanti alla difesa prenderei Thiago Mendes o Praet e come mezzala sinistra un giocatore di grande qualità come Dani Ceballos (alternativa Hachin Ziyech), Kessiè lo ho detto in altri post secondo me non può giocare in un centrocampo con quella idea di calcio, io lo farei giocare in difesa dove sono convinto farebbe benissimo per la sua capacità di recupero e pitenza fisica.
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti Kessiè Romagnoli Rodriguez
> ...



La qualità premia sempre ma a calcio serve anche equilibrio nelle due fasi.
Praet è mezz'ala, vero ha giocato anche come regista a tratti con giampaolo ma resta una mezz'ala. In realtà era un 10 ma giampaolo lavorandoci lo ha trasformato in mezz'ala.
Farne il regista titolare della squadra è già una forzatura. 
Addirittura in mediana ci metti pure come mezz'ala destra un attaccante/ala come Bergwijn?
E come mezz'ala sinistra proponi pure Ziyech che nell'ajax giocava nei tre davanti?
Mi pare una formazione parecchio sbilanciata in avanti e con parecchie forzature tattiche.
Kessie è stato usato malissimo ed è migliorato pochissimo ma in mezzo al campo è una bestia e ci ha dato una grossa mano.
Non lo so senza i suoi muscoli che fine avremmo fatto.
Ovviamente anche io lo darei via se dovessimo trovare di meglio, tipo zielinsky.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se il nostro regista dovesse essere un costruttore talentuoso(torreira) credo che alle mezze ali, giocoforza, sarebbero richiesti fisicità, intelligenza tattica, dinamismo. Se invece il regista davanti la difesa dovesse essere un uomo fisico, dedito alla prima costruzione ma con grandi doti difensive allora potremmo permetterci almeno una mezz'ala più offensiva per un gioco di equilibri.
> Io più che calha nel ruolo di mezz'ala sinistra vedo bene paquetà mentre non vedo il brasiliano nel ruolo di trequartista.



stanno cercando solo centrali tecnici, non di fatica. sarà tecnico. io preferirei un altro tipo di gioco, ma pazienza.

calha ha dimostrato di non essere un calciatore in qualsiasi ruolo in cui è stato impiegato.
l'unico ruolo che può fare, perchè nessuno ce l'ha ancora provato, è il trequartista. li potrebbe essere un giocatore.

paquetà concordo. ha dimostrato di saper fare la mezz'ala molto bene, non lo ha ancora fatto da trequartista perchè non lo ha mai provato li...

a sto punto, considerando le casse oscene, io punterei su

plizzari
calabria - turco con la K - romagnoli - terzino tipo ivanovic
kessie - torreira - paquetà
calha
piatek - koita (mi ha impressionato) o profilo simile

vendi il più possibile e prendi gente alla krunic. obiettivo EL.
squadra davvero low cost, così almeno sto bilancio del cavolo va a posto. 
poi vediamo che succede l'anno prossimo.
dobbiamo puntare su una 2a punta talentuosa per valorizzarla e darla poi via bene


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> stanno cercando solo centrali tecnici, non di fatica. sarà tecnico. io preferirei un altro tipo di gioco, ma pazienza.
> 
> calha ha dimostrato di non essere un calciatore in qualsiasi ruolo in cui è stato impiegato.
> l'unico ruolo che può fare, perchè nessuno ce l'ha ancora provato, è il trequartista. li potrebbe essere un giocatore.
> ...



Calha ormai non lo considero nemmeno più.
E' un giocatorino che vale un saponara.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Calha ormai non lo considero nemmeno più.
> E' un giocatorino che vale un saponara.



per ora, saponara è molto meglio.

abbiamo i soldi per prendere una mezzapunta valida? ben venga... ma chi? in giro c'è davvero poco.
giampy gioca con sto modulo un po' limitativo


----------



## Ambrole (21 Giugno 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Kessiè - Sensi - Veretout sarebbe un centrocampo troppo leggero e sopratutto squilibrato, credo non sarebbe forte in copertura ma nenmeno nella costruzione di gioco e gestione del pallone, quindi io non investirei mai tutto quel soldi che vogliono Fiorentina (30 mln) e Sassuolo (35 mln) per quei due, per come vedo il calcio di Giampaolo io prenderei come mezzala destra un pendolino tutto velocità e dinamica come Bergwijn o Dani Olmo, come regista davanti alla difesa prenderei Thiago Mendes o Praet e come mezzala sinistra un giocatore di grande qualità come Dani Ceballos (alternativa Hachin Ziyech), Kessiè lo ho detto in altri post secondo me non può giocare in un centrocampo con quella idea di calcio, io lo farei giocare in difesa dove sono convinto farebbe benissimo per la sua capacità di recupero e pitenza fisica.
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti Kessiè Romagnoli Rodriguez
> ...



È una squadra molto costosa che difficilmente farebbe una partita prendendo meno di tre gol. Poi con uno come.giampaolo che vuole fare pressing alto, questi proprio non vanno.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La qualità premia sempre ma a calcio serve anche equilibrio nelle due fasi.
> Praet è mezz'ala, vero ha giocato anche come regista a tratti con giampaolo ma resta una mezz'ala. In realtà era un 10 ma giampaolo lavorandoci lo ha trasformato in mezz'ala.
> Farne il regista titolare della squadra è già una forzatura.
> Addirittura in mediana ci metti pure come mezz'ala destra un attaccante/ala come Bergwijn?
> ...





SmokingBianco ha scritto:


> A centrocampo in serie A ti triturano.. Avresti sempre la difesa scoperta negli 1 vs 1 perché nessuno di quelli ha attitudini difensive



Certamente è una questione di mentalità, almeno io nel Milan preferisco undici con attitudini offensive sopratutto a centrocampo dove sono stanco di vedere gente che non sa cosa fare con la palla, gente che semplicemente non sa giocare a calcio... per come io vedo il calcio moderno ogni giocatore aldilà del ruolo deve per forza sapere giocare con o senza pallone con gli stessi risultati e poi sono anche convinto che non esiste miglior modo per difendersi che col pallone lontani dalla propria porta perche non è possibile mantenere lo stesso ritmo per 95 minuti, il calcio e cambiato ragazzi e sopratutto la Serie A non è la stessa di 20 anni fa, basta vedere un po' le squadre che oggi dominano nrl contesto mondiale..

La Juventus davanti alla difesa ha Betancur (trequartista) e un certo Pjanic (ex trequartista e Ala), allora perche da noi uno come Praet (183 cm) non può fare lo stesso insieme a gente come Dani Ceballos? Vogliamo costruire una squadra capace di essere davero protagonista sul campo? O vogliamo continuare a vedere a Kessiè e Calhanoglu senza saper cosa fare a centrocampo?

Nel City come terzini e centrocampisti giocano solo ex attaccanti esterni e trequartisti come de Bruyne, Zinchenko, David Silva e Gundogan, fanno più o meno lo stesso Liverpool e Ajax con i vari Wijnaldun, Milner, Henderson, Arnold, Schone, Tagliafico, de Jong e van de Beek, il calcio e cambiato ragazzi..


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Giugno 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Certamente è una questione di mentalità, almeno io nel Milan preferisco undici con attitudini offensive sopratutto a centrocampo dove sono stanco di vedere gente che non sa cosa fare con la palla, gente che semplicemente non sa giocare a calcio... per come io vedo il calcio moderno ogni giocatore aldilà del ruolo deve per forza sapere giocare con o senza pallone con gli stessi risultati e poi sono anche convinto che non esiste miglior modo per difendersi che col pallone lontani dalla propria porta perche non è possibile mantenere lo stesso ritmo per 95 minuti, il calcio e cambiato ragazzi e sopratutto la Serie A non è la stessa di 20 anni fa.



Assolutamente d'accordo.
Sempre meglio lavorare sui limiti della tattica in un elemento tecnico che provare a insegnare la tecnica a un giocatore tattico.


----------



## Djici (21 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La qualità premia sempre ma a calcio serve anche equilibrio nelle due fasi.
> Praet è mezz'ala, vero ha giocato anche come regista a tratti con giampaolo ma resta una mezz'ala. In realtà era un 10 ma giampaolo lavorandoci lo ha trasformato in mezz'ala.
> Farne il regista titolare della squadra è già una forzatura.
> Addirittura in mediana ci metti pure come mezz'ala destra un attaccante/ala come Bergwijn?
> ...



Nel Ajax dove sarebbe il falegname? 
Io dico che si può fare quasi tutto. Un centrocampo con 3 centrocampisti moderni (con qualità e dinamismo, capaci di fare le 2 fasi) può fare a meno del solito scarpone. 
Pero concordo con te : Ziyech e Bergwijn non possono fare ENTRAMBI le mezzale dello stesso centrocampo. Se hai un Di Maria su un lato devi avere un centrocampista più di "posizione" sul altro lato.
Concordo pure su Praet. Può fare pure il regista ma in caso di necessità. Il suo ruolo naturale è il trequartista che ormai è sparito quindi mezzala dove si è adattato bene. 
Su Kessie invece non la penso come te. E vero che ha un strapotere fisico ma troppo scarso con i piedi. Inoltre di testa ne prende pochi. 
Avrei preferito tenere Baka...


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Giugno 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Nel Ajax dove sarebbe il falegname?
> Io dico che si può fare quasi tutto. Un centrocampo con 3 centrocampisti moderni (con qualità e dinamismo, capaci di fare le 2 fasi) può fare a meno del solito scarpone.
> Pero concordo con te : Ziyech e Bergwijn non possono fare ENTRAMBI le mezzale dello stesso centrocampo. Se hai un Di Maria su un lato devi avere un centrocampista più di "posizione" sul altro lato.
> Concordo pure su Praet. Può fare pure il regista ma in caso di necessità. Il suo ruolo naturale è il trequartista che ormai è sparito quindi mezzala dove si è adattato bene.
> ...



Dai, non esasperare il mio discorso...
Proprio con me poi che metto la qualità al primo posto.
Stavo discutendo con l'amico perchè mi parlava di Bergwijn mezz'ala destra e Ziyech mezz'ala sinistra, francamente mi pare un pò troppo adattare due attaccanti in mediana.
L'ajax non ha falegnami , assolutamente, ma in mezzo al campo ha tre centrocampisti veri e fatti.
Detto questo, per me la qualità viene prima di tutto.
Su kessie guarda che ero uno dei pochi a criticarne il valore al momento dell'acquisto : laddove tutti o quasi ci vedevano il nuovo nainggolan io, prendendomi una marea di insulti, affermavo che ci avrei messo la firma affinchè diventasse il nuovo gattuso.
Perchè i piedi di kessie non sono nobili e guardandolo giocare si notava che sbagliava tanto tecnicamente.
In questi due anni però è migliorato poco o nulla.
Ora due sono le possibilità : o lo diamo via o lo mettiamo nelle mani di un allenatore che lo sappia valorizzare.
Come lo si valorizza? Sfruttandolo per ciò che può dare.
Kessie in mediana ci potrebbe consentire di tenere nei 4 di centrocampo almeno due elementi di altissimo valore tecnico, sempre per il giochino degli equilibri.
Gattuso al milan fece grandi seedorf , pirlo e kaka e viceversa.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo.
> Sempre meglio lavorare sui limiti della tattica in un elemento tecnico che provare a insegnare la tecnica a un giocatore tattico.



Esatto! 

E abbiamo appena preso un allenatore bravissimo a lavorare tatticamente.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dai, non esasperare il mio discorso...
> Proprio con me poi che metto la qualità al primo posto.
> Stavo discutendo con l'amico perchè mi parlava di Bergwijn mezz'ala destra e Ziyech mezz'ala sinistra, francamente mi pare un pò troppo adattare due attaccanti in mediana.
> L'ajax non ha falegnami , assolutamente, ma in mezzo al campo ha tre centrocampisti veri e fatti.
> ...



Sul centrocampo e terzini del Ajax..

Mazraoui ex attaccante esterno
Tagliafico ex trequartista
Schone ex trequartista
de Jong trequartista a tutti gli effetti
van de Beek ex attaccante


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Giugno 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Sul centrocampo e terzini del Ajax..
> 
> Mazraoui ex attaccante esterno
> Tagliafico ex trequartista
> ...



E' un discorso che lascia il tempo che trova : nelle giovanili quelli di talento nascono tutti punte o mezze punte per poi trovare una nuova collocazione tattica nel calcio dei grandi o comunque a certi livelli.
I giocatori dell'ajax sono tutti elementi di talento ma sta certo che i centrocampisti sanno 'centrocampare' e lo fanno alla grandissima.
De jong, il vero gioiello, in fase di possesso fa il regista ma senza palla è capace anche di schiacciarsi tra i due centrali di difesa e non sbaglia un tempo o una lettura.
Centrocampista di contenimento ad altissimi livelli oltre che mente del centrocampo.
Questo perchè oltre al talento ci sono doti fisiche, tattiche e agonistiche di livello.
Se noi dovessimo posizionare suso nel ruolo di mezz'ala faremmo ridere mezzo mondo con quei limiti fisici che si ritrova.
Se c'è la giusta attitudine tutto è possibile, senza però esasperare il concetto perchè adattare un giocatore è fattibile quando le condizioni lo consentono.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' un discorso che lascia il tempo che trova : nelle giovanili quelli di talento nascono tutti punte o mezze punte per poi trovare una nuova collocazione tattica nel calcio dei grandi o comunque a certi livelli.
> I giocatori dell'ajax sono tutti elementi di talento ma sta certo che i centrocampisti sanno 'centrocampare' e lo fanno alla grandissima.
> De jong, il vero gioiello, in fase di possesso fa il regista ma senza palla è capace anche di schiacciarsi tra i due centrali di difesa e non sbaglia un tempo o una lettura.
> Centrocampista di contenimento ad altissimi livelli oltre che mente del centrocampo.
> ...



Non ho parlato delle giovanili.. per esempio Tagliafico ha giocato parecchio da trequartista in prima squadra o Blind attuale centrale nella sua carriera ha sempre giocato a centrocampo o come terzino, cmq quello che ho voluto dire è che al 90% nel Ajax parliamo di giocatori con attitudini offensive e giustamente sopratutto per questo abbiamo visto quel calcio bellissimo nella ultima Champions, poi ovviamente adattare un giocatore è fattibile quando le condizioni lo consentono e per esempio Bergwijn non c'èntra assolutamente nulla atleticamente o sul piano della dinamica con Suso.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Giugno 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non ho parlato delle giovanili.. per esempio Tagliafico ha giocato parecchio da trequartista in prima squadra o Blind attuale centrale nella sua carriera ha sempre giocato a centrocampo o come terzino, cmq quello che ho voluto dire è che al 90% nel Ajax parliamo di giocatori con attitudini offensive e giustamente sopratutto per questo abbiamo visto quel calcio bellissimo nella ultima Champions, poi ovviamente adattare un giocatore è fattibile quando le condizioni lo consentono e per esempio Bergwijn non c'èntra assolutamente nulla atleticamente o sul piano della dinamica con Suso.



Sono evoluzioni che richiedono tempo e lavoro sul campo.
Certamente se un ragazzo ha tecnica, forza, velocità può giocare ovunque.
Il calcio italiano però è tattico e difficile .
Ma su questo , come ti ho detto precedentemente, la penso come te : per me nella scelta dei giocatori la qualità dovrebbe esser al primo posto.
Se poi uno è veloce e tecnico hai fatto bingo.
Purtroppo le valutazioni si sbagliano anche , i soldi si buttano e le stagioni vanno a farsi benedire.
Io francamente,giusto per fare un esempio, di un terzino che non sa correre palla al piede non so che farmene, esempio di acquisto che abbiamo sbagliato clamorosamente.
Il terzino è per antonomasia uno che sale palla al piede, uno che la palla la porta e uno che corre.


----------



## uolfetto (21 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> stanno cercando solo centrali tecnici, non di fatica. sarà tecnico. io preferirei un altro tipo di gioco, ma pazienza.
> 
> calha ha dimostrato di non essere un calciatore in qualsiasi ruolo in cui è stato impiegato.
> l'unico ruolo che può fare, perchè nessuno ce l'ha ancora provato, è il trequartista. li potrebbe essere un giocatore.
> ...



mi sembra un discorso plausibile. e neppure così pessima come squadra nell'attesa di giorni migliori. magari però con portiere (reina?) e plizzari come secondo.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Giugno 2019)

Preso hernandez abbiamo ora il primo elemento dello scacchiere per il milan che sarà.
Terzino tecnico , di spinta, ben strutturato fisicamente. Capace di giocare anche da centrale e quindi in marcatura.
Caratteristica questa fondamentale nel sistemi difensivi di Giampaolo. La linea difensiva infatti si posiziona spesso in diagonale e il terzino del lato debole si trova spesso in area in zona centrale a marcare l'attaccante di turno.
Ora sotto con il centrocampista addetto alla prima costruzione , la mezz'ala capace di fare le due fasi, la seconda punta capace di svariare su tutto il fronte offensivo, il centrale di difesa veloce. Meglio ancora se i giocatori saranno duttili tatticamente.
4 titolari che riveleranno il milan che sarà.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2019)

La rosa ideale :
-Portieri : 3 . Il terzo deve esser quello della primavera
-Terzini : 4. Due destri + due mancini. Un destro capace all’occorrenza di giocare anche a sinistra. 2/4 con proprietà di spinta , gli altri due invece ‘quarti di difesa' più naturali, forti in marcatura e nei movimenti prettamente difensivi.
Uno dei terzini più di posizione capace eventualmente di fare il centrale in caso di emergenza.
Centrali di difesa : 4 tra i quali almeno un mancino. Due su 4 con capacità di regia della difesa(libero) + due marcatori . Indispensabile avere almeno due elementi veloci capaci di coprire lo spazio alla spalle/difendere in avanti.
Fondamentale che tra i 4 almeno uno sia adattabile come ‘terzino di posizione’. Uno dei 4 importante che sia dominante fisicamente per gestire situazioni di criticità sulle palle alte nei finali concitati o contro avversari col doppio centravanti.
-Centrocampista davanti la difesa : 2 . Uno dotato di qualità di regia + un mediano più canonico di contenimento.
Mezze ali : 4. Due destri + due mancini/ambidestri. I titolari dovrebbero avere le qualità dell’8 e del 10. Gli altri due dovrebbero essere elementi capaci di fare le due fasi comunque con regolarità e qualità. Fondamentale che l’8 o il 10 sia utilizzabile anche da trequartista.
Trequartista : 1 . Un elemento capace di giocare tra le linee e adattabile in più ruoli del centrocampo(anche come mezz’ala eventualmente qualora la squadra richieda più qualità in mediana).
Prima punta : 2 . un bomber da 25 gol + un rincalzo che accetta le gerarchie ma entra con fame e voglia.
Seconda punta : 2. Uno dei due eventualmente capace di giocare come trequartista e uno capace di fare la prima punta da ‘finto nove’ o qualora ci siano spazi da attaccare(indispensabile sia veloce!!).

21 elementi in tutto(senza contare il terzo portiere). Scegliendo bene le qualità dei singoli bastano 21 elementi per affrontare una stagione.
Le parole chiave nella ricerca dei calciatori sono due : qualità e duttilità. Le rose lunghe sono spesso figlie delle scelte sbagliate e di valutazioni approssimative.
Il giocatore specializzato nel ruolo è sinonimo di ‘limitato’ e non giova all’economia globale.

Passando alla nostra rosa.
Portieri : Reina + plizzari ( gigio pare ci saluterà)
Terzini : Conti + Hernandez + calabria + RR (mi pare il miglior assortimento possibile )
Centrali : Romagna + caldara + x + x (manca uno dominante fisicamente + un elemento veloce. Musacchio è un profilo che non completa/migliora il reparto )
Centrocampista centrale : x + biglia ( l’argentino a condizioni economiche accettabili potrebbe tornare utile. Manca però l’elemento qualitativo , il titolare)
Mezze ali : kessie + Paquetà + krunic+calha(???)+ x (manca a mio parere l’8, elemento ambidestro capace di ricoprire più ruoli)
Trequartista : x . Da trovare il titolare. All’occorrenza utilizzabili anche paquetà o calhanoglu. Suso non credo, castillejo ancor meno.
Seconda punta : x+x. Borini, castillejo, silva, suso : qualcuno sarebbe adatto al ruolo ? Ho grossi dubbi.
Prima punta : Piatek + Cutrone .
Ovviamente sono valutazioni mie personali. Io , infatti, tra silva e cutrone mi tengo tutta la vita l’italiano che quando entra almeno morde la partita e ingrana subito. Lascerei perdere il calcio indolente del portoghese che avrà sicuramente tecnica ma va troppo spesso fuori fase, fuori partita, fuori dal gioco.
La conferma di alcuni giocatori non è una scelta forte e razionale ma dettata dalle nostre condizioni e consapevole del fatto che tutti non possano partire o che addirittura non hanno mercato.
Credo siano queste la qualità da reperire sul mercato per mettere il nostro allenatore in condizione di esprimere il suo calcio.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La rosa ideale :
> -Portieri : 3 . Il terzo deve esser quello della primavera
> -Terzini : 4. Due destri + due mancini. Un destro capace all’occorrenza di giocare anche a sinistra. 2/4 con proprietà di spinta , gli altri due invece ‘quarti di difesa' più naturali, forti in marcatura e nei movimenti prettamente difensivi.
> Uno dei terzini più di posizione capace eventualmente di fare il centrale in caso di emergenza.
> ...



premesso che ci capisco mille volte meno di te quello che mi preoccupa di più è il centrocampo..

in ogni caso vedo che hai completamente saltato Bonaventura...per me sarà importante invece...sperando torni integro


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La rosa ideale :
> -Portieri : 3 . Il terzo deve esser quello della primavera
> -Terzini : 4. Due destri + due mancini. Un destro capace all’occorrenza di giocare anche a sinistra. 2/4 con proprietà di spinta , gli altri due invece ‘quarti di difesa' più naturali, forti in marcatura e nei movimenti prettamente difensivi.
> Uno dei terzini più di posizione capace eventualmente di fare il centrale in caso di emergenza.
> ...



Penso che Paqueta e Jack saranno i trequartisti.

Purtroppo gli acquisti passano dalle cessioni per cui difficilmente allestiremo una rosa in linea con le necessità del mister, il quale, ovviamente, finirà per essere il caprio espiatorio di tutti i problemi alle prime difficoltà. Nessuno terrà di conto che la rosa allestita non è ideale per il suo gioco.

Giampaolo tra l'altro ha poca stampa, secondo me verrà letteralmente massacrato.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> premesso che ci capisco mille volte meno di te quello che mi preoccupa di più è il centrocampo..
> 
> in ogni caso vedo che hai completamente saltato Bonaventura...per me sarà importante invece...sperando torni integro



Jack non l'ho citato perchè , a mio parere, è una grossa incognita.
Meglio considerarlo un jolly eventualmente da giocarsi ma guai a costruire il reparto considerandolo già idoneo perchè lasceremmo un buco in mezzo al campo.
Il suo infortunio mi pare non sia stato nemmeno una roba banale e va per i 30 anni.
Un centrocampo composto da :
-torreira-biglia
-krunic-kessie-calha-paquetà-praet- (bonaventura???)
-cebellos
Sarebbe un gran bel centrocampo. Difficile da allestire , lo so, ma in mediana siamo messi malissimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Penso che Paqueta e Jack saranno i trequartisti.
> 
> Purtroppo gli acquisti passano dalle cessioni per cui difficilmente allestiremo una rosa in linea con le necessità del mister, il quale, ovviamente, finirà per essere il caprio espiatorio di tutti i problemi alle prime difficoltà. Nessuno terrà di conto che la rosa allestita non è ideale per il suo gioco.
> 
> Giampaolo tra l'altro ha poca stampa, secondo me verrà letteralmente massacrato.



Li vedo malissimo tra le linee quei due come classico trequartista da 4-3-1-2.
Paquetà perchè ha un piede solo anche nel controllo della palla e lavora tutto col mancino ( perderebbe tempi di gioco) e calha perchè non strappa palla al piede ma gioca 'orizzontale'.
Serve ben altro.
Jack invece tocca palla sette otto volte , improponibile. E' giocatore di fascia, adattato al limite da mezz'ala con discreti risultati.


----------



## IlMusagete (2 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La rosa ideale :
> -Portieri : 3 . Il terzo deve esser quello della primavera
> -Terzini : 4. Due destri + due mancini. Un destro capace all’occorrenza di giocare anche a sinistra. 2/4 con proprietà di spinta , gli altri due invece ‘quarti di difesa' più naturali, forti in marcatura e nei movimenti prettamente difensivi.
> Uno dei terzini più di posizione capace eventualmente di fare il centrale in caso di emergenza.
> ...



D'accordo praticamente su tutto tranne che su Paquetà, per me è assolutamente un trequartista nel Milan di Giampaolo..certo può fare anche la mezzala perchè ne ha le doti, è un generoso e sa essere ordinato, ma ad oggi è l'unico che può stare sulla trequarti per la sua qualità sia nello stretto che nel verticalizzare, poi è l'unico che sa giocare bene spalle alla porta aldilà del fatto che sia solo mancino..

Poi certo dipende chi prendi a centrocampo o come seconde punte (come dici te ne andrebbe preso uno un po' più attaccante e l'altra che può giocare anche in trequarti, un po' come Caprari nella Samp, ad esempio gente come Correa sarebbe il profilo perfetto), ma il trequartista è soggetto ad interpretazioni differenti del ruolo stesso, basta vedere Ramirez e Saponara che sono profili abbastanza diversi, uno più tuttocampista che fa da regista avanzato e l'altro più trequartista classico che cerca subito la verticalizzazione sulle punte.

Per quanto riguarda Jack, son d'accordo con te, non può fare il trequartista con Giampaolo, potrebbe fare la mezzala al massimo perchè ha doti di buttarsi nello spazio lasciato dal trequartista o la punta che viene incontro, ma poi ti prendi tutti i suoi difetti che derivano dalla gestione palla e dalla fase difensiva pessima.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Li vedo malissimo tra le linee quei due come classico trequartista da 4-3-1-2.
> Paquetà perchè ha un piede solo anche nel controllo della palla e lavora tutto col mancino ( perderebbe tempi di gioco) e calha perchè non strappa palla al piede ma gioca 'orizzontale'.
> Serve ben altro.
> Jack invece tocca palla sette otto volte , improponibile. E' giocatore di fascia, adattato al limite da mezz'ala con discreti risultati.



Paqueta è tutto sinistro (come Ramirez) ma è molto bravo nella protezione della palla col corpo, gioca semplice e in velocità e soprattutto è micidiale negli inserimenti. Ha discreta forza atletica, cosa che aiuta nel recupero palla alto sul primo pressing. Io non ho dubbi che sarà lui il trequartista titolare di Giampaolo, lavorandoci potrebbe segnare tanto. Il trequartista di Giampaolo gioca molto nello stretto, è il meno verticale degli undici, deve stare vicino alla punta d'incontro e andare sulle seconde palle, Paqueta ha abbastanza di queste qualità, poi naturalmente dovrà crescere a nemmeno 22 anni.
Al contrario escludo totalmente che possa giocare da mezzala, perchè nel ruolo è richiesta una costante verticalità che proprio Paqueta non ha. Inoltre la mezzala scala largo in pressing, non avendo l'esterno di riferimento, cosa che il brasiliano non può fare.

Jack non può fare la mezzala con Giampaolo. O gioca trequartista o se ne va. Ha grandi qualità anche lui sugli inserimenti, eccellente tiro da fuori, forte nel recupero alto in pressing, non è trequartista ideale perchè innamorato della palla ma se semplifica il suo gioco con Giampaolo potrebbe vivere una seconda primavera da trequarti. Vedremo.

Entrambi comunque dipenderanno anche dalle caratteristiche che avranno i compagni di metà campo e soprattutto la seconda punta. Se la coppia d'attacco fosse Piatek-Silva, per esempio, il trequartista dovrà svariare tanto e dare ampiezza, per cui Jack potrebbe essere addirittura il più adatto.

Hakan invece per me è il prototipo della mezzala di Giampaolo. Penso che giocherà lì. Non trequartista perchè non gioca nello spazio ma sempre incontro. Vede bene il gioco in verticale, si trova a suo agio se può velocizzare la giocata, fatica nel gioco lento e ragionato, insomma con Giampaolo rifiorirà proprio.

Infine c'è Suso... enigma vero. Si legge che Giampaolo voglia allenarlo nel ritiro per giudicare, ma per me non ha chance nè da trequartista nè tantomeno seconda punta.


----------



## Pitermilanista (2 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ormai pare chiaro che il nostro prossimo allenatore sarà Giampaolo e allora andiamo a scoprire il suo calcio e ad analizzarne i pro e i contro del suo gioco.
> Lancio la discussione ma sarete voi tutti ad arricchirla con le vostre curiosità , le vostre nozioni, i vostri dubbi e le vostre domande.
> Sul modulo non ci sono dubbi : lo schema tattico prediletto da Mister Giampaolo è il 4-3-1-2 , modulo al quale lavora da anni e che conosce alla perfezione.
> Il gioco è basato essenzialmente sul palleggio tecnico in velocità con le catene di gioco che creano tanti triangoli ideali in zona palla . Per certi versi tale palleggio fitto richiama il gioco di Sarri ma l’ex samp inculca nei suoi uomini maggiormente in concetto di verticalità.
> ...



Il secondo "difetto" è corretto, ma si evidenzia solo contro squadre in grado di cambiare campo con precisione e tempi giusti, e avendo esterni d'attacco pungenti. Si parla di quattro o cinque squadre in Italia, è infatti la Samp ha avuto tendenzialmente un grande successo contro le squadre inferiori e preso sveglie importanti contro le grandi. Ci metterei la firma per il Milan, perché la classifica si costruisce contro le 14 o 15 squadre che ti sono inferiori, il resto è un bonus (per altro possibile da riscuotere, visto che la Samp di Giampaolo fece tre fischioni alla Juve due anni fa, e non a fine campionato, ma in autunno).


----------



## Djici (2 Luglio 2019)

Il gioco di Giampaolo à Parole e entusiasmante... Ma a parole lo sono tutti... Quello di Seedorf, di Spalletti, di Conte, di tutti... À parte Gattuso. Quello faceva schifo pure a parole.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Paqueta è tutto sinistro (come Ramirez) ma è molto bravo nella protezione della palla col corpo, gioca semplice e in velocità e soprattutto è micidiale negli inserimenti. Ha discreta forza atletica, cosa che aiuta nel recupero palla alto sul primo pressing. Io non ho dubbi che sarà lui il trequartista titolare di Giampaolo, lavorandoci potrebbe segnare tanto. Il trequartista di Giampaolo gioca molto nello stretto, è il meno verticale degli undici, deve stare vicino alla punta d'incontro e andare sulle seconde palle, Paqueta ha abbastanza di queste qualità, poi naturalmente dovrà crescere a nemmeno 22 anni.
> Al contrario escludo totalmente che possa giocare da mezzala, perchè nel ruolo è richiesta una costante verticalità che proprio Paqueta non ha. Inoltre la mezzala scala largo in pressing, non avendo l'esterno di riferimento, cosa che il brasiliano non può fare.
> 
> Jack non può fare la mezzala con Giampaolo. O gioca trequartista o se ne va. Ha grandi qualità anche lui sugli inserimenti, eccellente tiro da fuori, forte nel recupero alto in pressing, non è trequartista ideale perchè innamorato della palla ma se semplifica il suo gioco con Giampaolo potrebbe vivere una seconda primavera da trequarti. Vedremo.
> ...



Io la penso in modo leggermente diverso, anche se certe analisi le condivido.

Bonaventura secondo me non può stare a centrocampo, tiene troppo la palla e mi sembra scada spesso nell'indolenza. Tenuto conto che si deve rimettere dall'infortunio, io lo lascerei nel suo naturale ruolo di incursore (ma purtroppo non ha la solita classe del buon Donadoni), dove può fare più danni alle difese avversarie e meno danni alla nostra fluidità di manovra. Ma tendenzialmente lo userei a partita in corso per spaccare la partita.

Paquetà mi sembra lento per fare il trequartista, a questo punto lo metterei a fare la mezzala, anche se mi sembra un enorme spreco. Però sembra avere buone doti anche in fase di interdizione. Inoltre tende molto a scambiarla di prima, quindi potrebbe innescare con facilità il fronte offensivo (appunto sfruttando Bonaventura).

Chalanoglu, di cui purtroppo non ho grande stima, a questo punto potrebbe essere uno dei trequartisti, anche lui a centrocampo come mezzala mi sembra un flop preannunciato, non ha l'intensità, la personalità e la visione di gioco necessaria.

Ovviamente, detto questo non è necessario che questi tre giochino insieme, anzi secondo me alcuni ruoli sono talmente vicini che se gioca l'uno non gioca l'altro.

Per Suso, mi spiace, ma con tutto il bene che gli posso volere, spero che se ne vada. Perché credo che qualsiasi tentativo di spostarlo da dove vuole stare si rivelerà un fallimento, e purtroppo salvaguardare lui per scombinare tutta la squadra è una cosa che non vorrei mai vedere. Poi spero di essere smentito.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Paqueta è tutto sinistro (come Ramirez) ma è molto bravo nella protezione della palla col corpo, gioca semplice e in velocità e soprattutto è micidiale negli inserimenti. Ha discreta forza atletica, cosa che aiuta nel recupero palla alto sul primo pressing. Io non ho dubbi che sarà lui il trequartista titolare di Giampaolo, lavorandoci potrebbe segnare tanto. Il trequartista di Giampaolo gioca molto nello stretto, è il meno verticale degli undici, deve stare vicino alla punta d'incontro e andare sulle seconde palle, Paqueta ha abbastanza di queste qualità, poi naturalmente dovrà crescere a nemmeno 22 anni.
> Al contrario escludo totalmente che possa giocare da mezzala, perchè nel ruolo è richiesta una costante verticalità che proprio Paqueta non ha. Inoltre la mezzala scala largo in pressing, non avendo l'esterno di riferimento, cosa che il brasiliano non può fare.
> 
> Jack non può fare la mezzala con Giampaolo. O gioca trequartista o se ne va. Ha grandi qualità anche lui sugli inserimenti, eccellente tiro da fuori, forte nel recupero alto in pressing, non è trequartista ideale perchè innamorato della palla ma se semplifica il suo gioco con Giampaolo potrebbe vivere una seconda primavera da trequarti. Vedremo.
> ...



La pensiamo in modo diverso su certi interpreti.
Per me Paquetà è fortissimo quando va a prendersi lo spazio tra le linee ma partendo da metà campo, non lo vedo invece forte se deva stazionare continuamente tra le linee.
Il ragazzo ha qualità e tecnica ma non abbastanza per accelerare il gioco e dettarne i ritmi.
Credo sia forte a dare strappi e inventiva ma se il ritmo e la velocità devono passare dal suo gioco lo vedo limitato.
Il fatto che giochi e tocchi palla tutto col sinistro poi lo porta a fare movimenti innaturali quando spostato sul centro destra.
La protezione della palla del brasiliano che tu citi lo esalta quando è defilato sul centro-sinistra : mette la spalla a protezione della palla, lavora da perno con la gamba destra e va via di potenza e tecnica nello stretto. A destra invece diviene prevedibile e lento perchè per lavorare in protezione della sfera perde tempi di gioco non avendo il destro forte come il mancino.
Per me sarebbe perfetto in un 4-3-2-1 come sotto punta largo a sinistra mentre lo vedo in sofferenza in un 4-3-1-2 da trequartista a svariare su tutto il fronte.
Jack è un portatore di palla. 
Come mezz'ala può avere un senso, come trequartista assolutamente no.
Calha credo giocherà da mezz'ala ma all'occorrenza potrebbe esser utilizzato come trequartista .
Nel milan di quest'anno è stato l'unico capace di lasciare la zona di competenza per 'marcare' altre zone di campo e portarsi in zona palla per creare superiorità numerica.
Dote, quest'ultima, assolutamente sconosciuta a suso che gioca sulla mattonella e per la mattonella.
Ad ogni modo le mie sono solo sensazioni sulla base di come ho visto i giocatori citati toccare la palla, giocarla, controllarla.
Vedremo la sentenza del campo.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La pensiamo in modo diverso su certi interpreti.
> Per me Paquetà è fortissimo quando va a prendersi lo spazio tra le linee ma partendo da metà campo, non lo vedo invece forte se deva stazionare continuamente tra le linee.
> Il ragazzo ha qualità e tecnica ma non abbastanza per accelerare il gioco e dettarne i ritmi.
> Credo sia forte a dare strappi e inventiva ma se il ritmo e la velocità devono passare dal suo gioco lo vedo limitato.
> ...



Interessante confronto, come sempre.

Su Paqueta vedremo, in fin dei conti ha giocato poco, ci sarà modo di giudicarlo bene.

Jack da mezzala con Giampaolo non lo vedo proprio, viene richiesto un gioco in verticale costante e rapido, non è un ruolo per portatori di palla e ragionatori. Vedremo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La pensiamo in modo diverso su certi interpreti.
> Per me Paquetà è fortissimo quando va a prendersi lo spazio tra le linee ma partendo da metà campo, non lo vedo invece forte se deva stazionare continuamente tra le linee.
> Il ragazzo ha qualità e tecnica ma non abbastanza per accelerare il gioco e dettarne i ritmi.
> Credo sia forte a dare strappi e inventiva ma se il ritmo e la velocità devono passare dal suo gioco lo vedo limitato.
> ...


Impiegato come trequartista secondo me invece andrebbe più che bene, ma il problema è che deve essere circondato da giocatori che parlino il suo stesso linguaggio calcistico. Lo vedo bene in una squadra che gioca veloce, con compagni in grado di buttarsi nello spazio per sfruttare la sua visione di gioco. Per me il problema di Paquetà in questo momento è che non ha giocatori accanto in grado di fare uno-due, ogni tanto ci ha provato con Calhanoglu ma con scarsissimi risultati perché sappiamo i limiti del turco. Secondo me può ricoprire sia il ruolo di mezzala che di trequartista (o sottopunta), ma ha bisogno di una squadra intorno che giochi rapidamente e palla a terra.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Impiegato come trequartista secondo me invece andrebbe più che bene, ma il problema è che deve essere circondato da giocatori che parlino il suo stesso linguaggio calcistico. Lo vedo bene in una squadra che gioca veloce, con compagni in grado di buttarsi nello spazio per sfruttare la sua visione di gioco. Per me il problema di Paquetà in questo momento è che non ha giocatori accanto in grado di fare uno-due, ogni tanto ci ha provato con Calhanoglu ma con scarsissimi risultati perché sappiamo i limiti del turco. Secondo me può ricoprire sia il ruolo di mezzala che di trequartista (o sottopunta), ma ha bisogno di una squadra intorno che giochi rapidamente e palla a terra.



Beh questo è sacrosanto e fondamentale.
Serve gente tecnica e veloce.
Se a settembre dovessimo presentarci ancora con suso e calha sarebbe la fine anzi sarebbe sempre la stessa storia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Luglio 2019)

non vorrei abbassare il livello della discussione con la mia ignoranza tattica, ma leggo di bonaventura...

lui non è che non è adatto come mezzala di giampy, ma non è proprio adatto come mezzala.
ha solo un gran tempismo ad inserirsi. stop.
è lento in manovra, non ha fisico, velocità e colpo di testa, non sa difendere. è un disastro in quel ruolo. figurarsi dopo 1 anno di stop.
potrebbe fare l'esterno sinistro, o con giampy la mezzapunta ma non mi fido per niente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh questo è sacrosanto e fondamentale.
> Serve gente tecnica e veloce.
> Se a settembre dovessimo presentarci ancora con suso e calha sarebbe la fine anzi sarebbe sempre la stessa storia.


Anche Bonaventura è sinceramente un giocatore da mandare in panchina. Serve qualcosa di più, francamente. Mi aspetto novità sopratutto dal punto di vista qualitativo a centrocampo. Se gli acquisti si chiamano Veretout non andremo lontano.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non vorrei abbassare il livello della discussione con la mia ignoranza tattica, ma leggo di bonaventura...
> 
> lui non è che non è adatto come mezzala di giampy, ma non è proprio adatto come mezzala.
> ha solo un gran tempismo ad inserirsi. stop.
> ...



Esatto, boneventura è esterno di centrocampo da 4-4-2.
Nasce in quel ruolo e in quel ruolo ha fatto vedere il meglio di se.
Da noi ha giocato da mezz'ala ( interpretando il ruolo con le sue caratteristiche) con tanti pro ma anche contro.
Io nel milan che verrà nemmeno l'ho considerato, per me è un jolly da giocarsi : se dovesse tornare bene dall'infortunio e riuscisse a dare qualcosa nel ruolo bene, altrimenti amen.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Anche Bonaventura è sinceramente un giocatore da mandare in panchina. Serve qualcosa di più, francamente. Mi aspetto novità sopratutto dal punto di vista qualitativo a centrocampo. Se gli acquisti si chiamano Veretout non andremo lontano.



Il nostro centrocampo è da ridisegnare totalmente.
Non potendo cambiare 7 giocatori mi accontenterei di almeno 3 innesti che possano panchinare i mediocri.


----------



## Tobi (8 Luglio 2019)

vi allego un video, molto interessante dove si notano schemi e concretezza 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utLXaeJeNQ0


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2019)

Tobi ha scritto:


> vi allego un video, molto interessante dove si notano schemi e concretezza
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utLXaeJeNQ0



Molto molto interessante.
Colpiscono molto la pulizia delle giocate a due tocchi, la cura delle posture , i controlli orientati e i movimenti fatti coi tempi giusti.
Mi auguro di vedere un prodotto del genere nel nostro milan anche se poi a fare la dimensione di una squadra saranno sempre i valori dei singoli.
Calcio verticale , tecnico, dinamico, aggressivo, pulito, efficace.


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Luglio 2019)

Tobi ha scritto:


> vi allego un video, molto interessante dove si notano schemi e concretezza
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utLXaeJeNQ0



Alcune uscite palla al piede sono roba di classe.
Ho due piccoli dubbi: 
1) si vede immediatamente come nel 4-3-1-2, se questo modulo sarà quello adottato principalmente, le punte devono allargarsi per creare spazi alle mezzeali e al trequarti e non intasare il gioco al centro.
Posto che per questo lavoro serve una discreta qualità nel dialogo coi compagni, oltre che una buona qualità nel dribbling (si vede chiaramente Quagliarella ricorrere molto spesso al cambio gioco infatti e Defrel ricorrere spesso a qualche percussione partendo da destra), come possono integrarsi due punte classiche da area di rigore come Piatek e Patrick con questo tipo di gioco?
2) Attualmente (le parole di Giampaolo mi sembrano infatti molto di facciata) non vedo assolutamente una possibiltà di impiego per Suso: troppo leggerino per fare la seconda punta o il trequarti, troppo poco dinamico per interpretare il ruolo di mezzala.

Ho questi dubbi.

Però ritengo anche che chi può davvero far bene è Paquetà sulla trequarti (in qualche azione che vedeva coinvolto il buon Saponara ho immaginato cosa potesse fare Lucas...). Anche, a sorpresa, Castillejo potrebbe non essere male in quel ruolo.
Kessie sarà invece la sorpresa quest'anno secondo me. Utilizzato à la Linetty potrebbe davvero fare sfracelli con la sua fisicità e il suo dinamismo. Deve migliorare sui tempi d'inserimento e sulle giocate di prima però.

Sulle uscite palle a terra posso solo dire che se facevano quelle cose con Colley che con i piedi è un disastro credo che da questo punto di vista avere gente come Romagnoli e Musacchio dovrebbe poter aiutare.
Hernandez e Conti secondo me sono perfetti invece per il gioco di Giampaolo, nel quale i terzini spingono e non disdegnano anche il cross dalla trequarti.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Alcune uscite palla al piede sono roba di classe.
> Ho due piccoli dubbi:
> 1) si vede immediatamente come nel 4-3-1-2, se questo modulo sarà quello adottato principalmente, le punte devono allargarsi per creare spazi alle mezzeali e al trequarti e non intasare il gioco al centro.
> Posto che per questo lavoro serve una discreta qualità nel dialogo coi compagni, oltre che una buona qualità nel dribbling (si vede chiaramente Quagliarella ricorrere molto spesso al cambio gioco infatti e Defrel ricorrere spesso a qualche percussione partendo da destra), come possono integrarsi due punte classiche da area di rigore come Piatek e Patrick con questo tipo di gioco?
> ...



Dubbi legittimi.
I 3 davanti sono fondamentali negli schemi di Giampaolo perchè si muovono tanto, si interscambiano, duettano, giocano palla, tengono palla spalla alla porta, accorciano sul centrocampista , attaccano lo spazio, attaccano la porta.
Servono tecnica , velocità , passo, intensità.
Il centravanti di turno , oltre alla seconda punta, deve giocare bene tecnicamente e in modo pulito.
Vediamo il tridente che allestiremo e forse avremo le idee più chiare.
Suso è improponibile in questo tipo di calcio.


----------



## sunburn (9 Luglio 2019)

Secondo me vi state gasando troppo. Giampaolo è Giampaolo. La sua carriera parla per lui: 
-5 esoneri, 
-piazzamenti in classifica: tre decimi posti, un nono posto, un tredicesimo, un quattordicesimo e un diciassettesimo posto.
-nell'ultima stagione ha fatto 8 partite in cui la Samp ha segnato 30 gol, stentando enormemente nelle altre trenta partite a trovare la via della porta(28 gol in 30 partite), il che denota un alto tasso di prevedibilità del suo gioco.
Ok le rosa e tutto, ma che fosse tutto questo guru del bel giuoco fino a un anno fa non lo diceva nessuno. Quando lo voleva Galliani, si prese persino gli insulti.

*Da leggere attentamente*: Giampaolo avrà il mio supporto fino a quando sarà il nostro allenatore e non sto facendo un processo preventivo. Questo intervento serve solo a invitarvi ad andarci molto cauti e a ricordarvi chi siamo e come siamo messi in questo momento. Se vi fate aspettative troppo alte, E' MATEMATICO che fra due mesi insulterete pure lui perché il cammino che conduce al quarto posto è costellato di alti e bassi, di partite non giocate, di partite perse contro squadre scarse ecc. E di tutto abbiamo bisogno meno che di un'altra stagione di insulti a nostri tesserati, storpiature dei nomi dei nostri giocatori e via dicendo.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo me vi state gasando troppo. Giampaolo è Giampaolo. La sua carriera parla per lui:
> -5 esoneri,
> -piazzamenti in classifica: tre decimi posti, un nono posto, un tredicesimo, un quattordicesimo e un diciassettesimo posto.
> -nell'ultima stagione ha fatto 8 partite in cui la Samp ha segnato 30 gol, stentando enormemente nelle altre trenta partite a trovare la via della porta(28 gol in 30 partite), il che denota un alto tasso di prevedibilità del suo gioco.
> ...



E chi si gasa??
La discussione è stata lanciata proprio per capire che calcio insegue Giampaolo.
Io sono stato il primo a criticarlo e sono molto scettico, non per motivi tecnici ma per limiti caratteriali che in una big pesano.
Potrà fare bene solo se supportato dalla società.
Di certo però questo allenatore ha un'idea di calcio ben precisa e vuole trasmetterla sul campo lavorandoci quotidianamente.
Non parleremo più di grinta/garra/legnate e bla bla e non ci attaccheremo più a limiti dei singoli ma si lavorerà attivamente per migliorare tutti .
Il miglioramento e la valorizzazione della rosa : la vera sconfitta dell'ultimo biennio ancor prima dei risultati.
Mi auguro qualcuno a kessie insegni come si riceve palla tra le linee e come ci si postura o come si calcia ad incrociare, le lezioni di vita lasciamole per l'oratorio.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo me vi state gasando troppo. Giampaolo è Giampaolo. La sua carriera parla per lui:
> -5 esoneri,
> -piazzamenti in classifica: tre decimi posti, un nono posto, un tredicesimo, un quattordicesimo e un diciassettesimo posto.
> -nell'ultima stagione ha fatto 8 partite in cui la Samp ha segnato 30 gol, stentando enormemente nelle altre trenta partite a trovare la via della porta(28 gol in 30 partite), il che denota un alto tasso di prevedibilità del suo gioco.
> ...



Perdere piu' di due minuti ad analizzare i movimenti tattici di un allenatore è già una perdita di tempo.

Sono cose evidenti, facilmente replicabili se fossero "il segreto", ci sono telecamere anche nelle doccie degli spogliatoi, non bisogna arrovellarcisi troppo.

E lo dico con tutto il rispetto per chi ha passione per queste cose, per carità.

GIOCATORI, GIOCATORI. 

Se imbroccano la stagione, fanno passare un allenatore fesso per un genio, o al contrario, un allenatore per un idiota.

Hai voglia di creare linee di passaggio se non hai CHI HA QUALITA' o triangolazioni veloci se non hai CHI SA FARLE

Un allenatore deve semplicemente """"""" far giocare """"""" la squadra per quelle che sono le sue qualità, c'è poco da inventarsi.

Ho visto Del Neri andare in CL col *CHIEVO*!

Vai a sapere quali variabili magiche entrano in gioco nel calcio, non lo sa nessuno credo.

Alla fine vince sempre chi ha piu' colpi, da sempre e per sempre, altrimenti chi sarebbe a conoscenza del "segreto" vincerebbe ogni partita 5-0.

Invece il 70% delle partite finiscono con 1/2 gol di scarto, spesse volte dovute ad episodi o colpi inventati.

Ovviamente supporto a Giampaolo, ma come sempre spero siano in luna fortunata i nostri calciatori, altrimenti non c'è coach che tenga.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perdere piu' di due minuti ad analizzare i movimenti tattici di un allenatore è già una perdita di tempo.
> 
> Sono cose evidenti, facilmente replicabili se fossero "il segreto", non bisogna arrovellarcisi troppo.
> 
> ...



É inutile avere chi sa fare passaggi filtranti e lavorare sulle triangolazioni se non c’é un gioco a creare possibilitá di passaggio.

É chiaro che l’allenatore non segna i gol o mette il giocatore davanti alla porta, ma il Milan é il MILAN perché Sacchi 30 anni fa impostó la squadra in un certo modo e diede le linee guida su cui costruire un mito.

Real-Milan non creó il mito per merito principale dei giocatori, ma perché andammo lí con una mentalitá e un approccio da padroni..... al Bernabeu.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É inutile avere chi sa fare passaggi filtranti e lavorare sulle triangolazioni se non c’é un gioco a creare possibilitá di passaggio.
> 
> É chiaro che l’allenatore non segna i gol o mette il giocatore davanti alla porta, ma il Milan é il MILAN perché Sacchi 30 anni fa impostó la squadra in un certo modo e diede le linee guida su cui costruire un mito.
> 
> Real-Milan non creó il mito per merito principale dei giocatori, ma perché andammo lí con una mentalitá e un approccio da padroni..... al Bernabeu.




L’Ajax l’anno scorso non aveva giocatori piú forti della juve, ma resterá comunque nella storia, anche se non ha vinto.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perdere piu' di due minuti ad analizzare i movimenti tattici di un allenatore è già una perdita di tempo.
> 
> Sono cose evidenti, facilmente replicabili se fossero "il segreto", non bisogna arrovellarcisi troppo.
> 
> ...



Sul chievo di del neri si potrebbe parlare una settimana.
Hai detto nulla.
L'allenatore bravo mette in campo più giocatori possibili di qualità e lo fa senza perdere equilibrio nelle due fasi e facendo esaltare tutti.
Questo il riassunto in due parole ma in mezzo si lavora su ogni situazione di gioco, anche sulle rimesse laterali .
Comunque la tattica e la tecnica non piacciono a tutti : c'è chi si limita a gioire a vedere finire la palla in rete senza andare a fare analisi per capire da dove arriva il gol e come arriva.
Ed è giusto sia cosi.
Il calcio piace a tutti proprio per questo.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É inutile avere chi sa fare passaggi filtranti e lavorare sulle triangolazioni se non c’é un gioco a creare possibilitá di passaggio.
> 
> É chiaro che l’allenatore non segna i gol o mette il giocatore davanti alla porta, ma il Milan é il MILAN perché Sacchi 30 anni fa impostó la squadra in un certo modo e diede le linee guida su cui costruire un mito.
> 
> Real-Milan non creó il mito per merito principale dei giocatori, ma perché andammo lí con una mentalitá e un approccio da padroni..... al Bernabeu.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sul chievo di del neri si potrebbe parlare una settimana.
> Hai detto nulla.
> L'allenatore bravo mette in campo più giocatori possibili di qualità e lo fa senza perdere equilibrio nelle due fasi e facendo esaltare tutti.
> Questo il riassunto in due parole ma in mezzo si lavora su ogni situazione di gioco, anche sulle rimesse laterali .
> ...



Non so ragazzi, io continuo a credere che, a parte eccezioni ( che confermano la regola), il calcio resti al 90% un gioco episodico.

Piu' hai giocatori bravi, piu' episodi sono a tuo favore, e piu' vinci. Senza tanti ragionamenti profondi.

Sbagliero'... ma se nel calcio il piu' delle volte vince chi già ti aspettavi tra le pretendenti, significa che c'è poco da inventarsi.

E sono ottimista sulla stagione eh, se non vendiiamo NESSUNO dei titolari dello scorso anno, quarti ci arriviamo in carrozza con un paio di colpi giusti.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perdere piu' di due minuti ad analizzare i movimenti tattici di un allenatore è già una perdita di tempo.
> 
> Sono cose evidenti, facilmente replicabili se fossero "il segreto", ci sono telecamere anche nelle doccie degli spogliatoi, non bisogna arrovellarcisi troppo.
> 
> ...



Mettiamola così.

Di allenatori ce ne sono tanti, molti mediocri, molti normali, vari scarsi, pochissimi geni.

Molto dipende da giocatori in gamba, fortuna, luna storta, etc etc.

E' MOLTO PIU' FACILE che un allenatore procuri danni piuttosto che APPORTARE VERAMENTE del valore aggiunto.

Non ve ne prendete a male, ma lo abbiamo sperimentato di recente. Il buon Rino (e anche altri) non hanno saputo sfruttare, anzi hanno in qualche caso peggiorato la potenzialità della squadra. Lo abbiamo sperimentato nel verso opposto con Sacchi.

I veri geni devono avere gente in gamba per applicare il loro calcio, e, a differenza degli allenatori semplicemente bravi, tirano fuori il di più, come nel caso della nascita del tiki-taka, concepito a causa dell'apparente scarsezza fisica dei giocatori e usato per dominare per 20 anni. Ma senza Xavi e Iniesta non avrebbero dominato, avrebbero solo fatto bene.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mettiamola così.
> 
> Di allenatori ce ne sono tanti, molti mediocri, molti normali, vari scarsi, pochissimi geni.
> 
> ...



Diciamo che, aver avuto a disposizione Messi, Xavy e Iniesta nella stessa squadra, ha facilitato abbastanza le cose.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so ragazzi, io continuo a credere che, a parte eccezioni ( che confermano la regola), il calcio resti al 90% un gioco episodico.
> 
> Piu' hai giocatori bravi, piu' episodi sono a tuo favore, e piu' vinci. Senza tanti ragionamenti profondi.
> 
> ...



Ovviamente rispetto la tua opinione ma credo l'allenatore nel calcio (e non solo) sia fondamentale, salvo pochi casi..
L'allenatore è quello che plasma la squadra..è chiaro che senza giocatori forti nessuno farà mai bene (l'ha detto anche Giampy ieri) ma poi il tecnico ci mette il suo.

Guarda per dire Klopp..il Liverpool non mi dirai che è una squadra che per organico arriva a due finali di champions...la differenza la fa lui


----------



## sunburn (9 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E chi si gasa??
> La discussione è stata lanciata proprio per capire che calcio insegue Giampaolo.
> Io sono stato il primo a criticarlo e sono molto scettico, non per motivi tecnici ma per limiti caratteriali che in una big pesano.
> Potrà fare bene solo se supportato dalla società.
> ...


Mah guarda, io sono molto più pratico. Negli ultimi anni abbiamo letto e sentito troppe chiacchiere. Alla fine, nel calcio contano i risultati, soprattutto per i tifosi. Dire "Il bel giuoco è importante" fa molto "figo", ma:
-qualora a gennaio fossimo primi in classifica giocando da schifo, Giampaolo per tutti sarebbe un genio e se tu o io osassimo dire "bene il primo posto, però giochiamo male male" ci prenderemmo gli insulti e saremmo etichettati come "vedove Gino".
-qualora a gennaio fossimo noni facendo calcio champagne, Giampaolo per tutti sarebbe un incapace e se tu o io osassimo dire "però dai, almeno stiamo vedendo delle belle partite" ci prenderemmo gli insulti e saremmo etichettati come "Giampysti".


----------



## Djerry (9 Luglio 2019)

Però il discorso dell'identità e del riconoscimento, richiamato ieri da Giampaolo, per me è ancora un valore, e soprattutto è importante che lo sia per Paolo e Zorro.

Poi i percorsi e gli strumenti sono variegati, io per esempio ho visto a Monaco e sto vedendo a Manchester un Guardiola diverso rispetto a Barcellona, per non parlare del nostro Carletto che dal rifiuto a Baggio e Zola insieme a Parma si è messo a far giocare il Milan dei trequartisti tutti insieme e 8 giocatori offensivi a Madrid.

Ma l'offerta di gioco, la riconoscibilità cercando di giocare a calcio, un'identità apprezzabile e propositiva, sono valori ancora distinguibili e fondamentali di questo sport, che Giampaolo ha in testa persino al di là del fatto che non ci riesca a metterli in pratica.

Altrimenti ormai passa il messaggio pruriginoso che conta solo vincere o adattarsi ai giocatori che si hanno, e quindi il calcio non diventa più materia di insegnamento ma semplice applicazione gestionale. Non va bene, si cancella la storia di questo sport così.

Io con Giampaolo so dove vuole arrivare e so che proverà a fare quel percorso. Sinceramente con gli ultimi allenatori del Milan, e ci metto senza problemi dentro anche il principe dei gestori Allegri, non sapevo e non percepivo quell'ambizione.

Ed io che ho vissuto Sacchi ed Ancelotti, con tutto il rispetto non posso pensare di accettare sulla mia panchina del mio Milan un Allegri invece di un Giampaolo, a prescindere da tutto.


----------



## sunburn (9 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É chiaro che l’allenatore non segna i gol o mette il giocatore davanti alla porta, ma il Milan é il MILAN perché Sacchi 30 anni fa impostó la squadra in un certo modo e diede le linee guida su cui costruire un mito.
> 
> Real-Milan non creó il mito per merito principale dei giocatori, ma perché andammo lí con una mentalitá e un approccio da padroni..... al Bernabeu.


E come mai Sacchi è riuscito a proporre quel tipo di gioco solo in un determinato contesto? Ricordi come giocava la Nazionale? Ricordi come giocavano le altre squadre allenate da Sacchi? Erano a dir poco imbarazzanti.
L'allenatore ha la sua importanza ed è inutile dirlo. Però puoi essere un genio assoluto ma alla fine se hai Rijkaard, Gullit e Van Basten vinci la Coppa dei Campioni, se hai Reiziger, Blomqvist e Dugarry arrivi undicesimo... 

PS il Milan di Sacchi non ha mai vinto al Bernabeu col Real


----------



## sunburn (9 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perdere piu' di due minuti ad analizzare i movimenti tattici di un allenatore è già una perdita di tempo.
> 
> Sono cose evidenti, facilmente replicabili se fossero "il segreto", ci sono telecamere anche nelle doccie degli spogliatoi, non bisogna arrovellarcisi troppo.
> 
> ...


Io la penso come te. Il bravo allenatore è quello che riesce a mettere ogni pedina al proprio posto. Il resto viene da sé: se ci sono molte pedine di alto livello e l'allenatore le mette nella loro posizione, allora si crea una squadra vincente o, comunque, in grado di competere. 
Ad esempio, se Ancelotti avesse considerato Pirlo come un semplice vice-Rui Costa, probabilmente a quest'ora avremmo due Champions in meno. Idem se Ancelotti lo avesse messo regista ma Pirlo fosse stato del livello di Pablo Garcia.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> E come mai Sacchi è riuscito a proporre quel tipo di gioco solo in un determinato contesto? Ricordi come giocava la Nazionale? Ricordi come giocavano le altre squadre allenate da Sacchi? Erano a dir poco imbarazzanti.
> L'allenatore ha la sua importanza ed è inutile dirlo. Però puoi essere un genio assoluto ma alla fine se hai Rijkaard, Gullit e Van Basten vinci la Coppa dei Campioni, se hai Reiziger, Blomqvist e Dugarry arrivi undicesimo...
> 
> PS il Milan di Sacchi non ha mai vinto al Bernabeu col Real



Esattamente, Sacchi ha vinto solo col Milan, quindi nessun segreto ( senza toglierli nessun merito), ha vinto con personaggi tipo Van Basten, Gullit, Baresi, Maldini.

Un po' come il mito Guardiolano, che ha vinto con i migliori della terra, e ancora vive di rendita, visto che da allora non ha praticamente combinato piu' nulla, nonostante gli squadroni che ha avuto in mano.

Idem Mourinho, posso andare avanti all' infinito con gli esempi.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perdere piu' di due minuti ad analizzare i movimenti tattici di un allenatore è già una perdita di tempo.
> 
> Sono cose evidenti, facilmente replicabili se fossero "il segreto", ci sono telecamere anche nelle doccie degli spogliatoi, non bisogna arrovellarcisi troppo.
> 
> ...



I giocatori e gli allenatori pesano ben poco nelle vittorie.
A vincere sono sempre le società in base alle idee, alla coerenza, alla sicurezza con cui vengono portate avanti spesso anche a dispetto dei risultati e soprattutto delle polemiche. 

Sono le società che vincono. I giocatori e gli allenatori vanno e vengono.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Mah guarda, io sono molto più pratico. Negli ultimi anni abbiamo letto e sentito troppe chiacchiere. Alla fine, nel calcio contano i risultati, soprattutto per i tifosi. Dire "Il bel giuoco è importante" fa molto "figo", ma:
> -qualora a gennaio fossimo primi in classifica giocando da schifo, Giampaolo per tutti sarebbe un genio e se tu o io osassimo dire "bene il primo posto, però giochiamo male male" ci prenderemmo gli insulti e saremmo etichettati come "vedove Gino".
> -qualora a gennaio fossimo noni facendo calcio champagne, Giampaolo per tutti sarebbe un incapace e se tu o io osassimo dire "però dai, almeno stiamo vedendo delle belle partite" ci prenderemmo gli insulti e saremmo etichettati come "Giampysti".



Attenzione : non si parla di bel gioco ma di giocare bene.
Cogli la sottigliezza.
Giampaolo non fa spettacolo fine a se stesso ma cura maniacalmente i minimi dettagli affinchè i suoi giochino bene.
Il prodotto finale poi forse è piacevole ma il fine delle giocate è il gol, la vittoria.
Cosa si intende per giocare bene?
Essere efficaci, organizzati, eseguire bene le giocate e preparare i singoli affinchè sbaglino meno possibile.
Il milan di gattuso non faceva un gioco cattivo in senso lato ma i nostri sbagliavano tanto/troppo rendendo un senso di approssimativo e improvvisato.
Ecco, l'allenatore bravo allena ogni situazione di gioco affinchè in ogni zona del campo i suoi sappiano cosa fare e siano allenati a fare la cosa migliore che l'azione richiede.
Io non chiedo rabone o giocate da circo, chiedo che tra le linee si giochi bene, veloci, efficaci e sta certo che basta questo a farmi divertire. Chiedo che la palla circoli coi tempi e coi modi giusti.
Alla fine il bel gioco è sempre quello più efficace , lineare, semplice.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esattamente, Sacchi ha vinto solo col Milan, quindi nessun segreto ( senza toglierli nessun merito), ha vinto con personaggi tipo Van Basten, Gullit, Baresi, Maldini.
> 
> Un po' come il mito Guardiolano, che ha vinto con i migliori della terra, e ancora vive di rendita, visto che da allora non ha praticamente combinato piu' nulla, nonostante gli squadroni che ha avuto in mano.
> 
> Idem Mourinho, posso andare avanti all' infinito con gli esempi.



Mou non può stare nella stessa frase con sacchi e guardiola : il primo ha inventato nulla, gli altri due hanno inventato calcio e resteranno eterni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> E come mai Sacchi è riuscito a proporre quel tipo di gioco solo in un determinato contesto? Ricordi come giocava la Nazionale? Ricordi come giocavano le altre squadre allenate da Sacchi? Erano a dir poco imbarazzanti.
> L'allenatore ha la sua importanza ed è inutile dirlo. Però puoi essere un genio assoluto ma alla fine se hai Rijkaard, Gullit e Van Basten vinci la Coppa dei Campioni, se hai Reiziger, Blomqvist e Dugarry arrivi undicesimo...
> 
> PS il Milan di Sacchi non ha mai vinto al Bernabeu col Real



Ma certo che so che finí 1-1 autogol di Buyo e 10.000 ladrate.. io l’ho vista. Ma li nacque il mito del Milan ancora di piú che con il 5-0 del ritorno


----------



## gabri65 (9 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma certo che so che finí 1-1 autogol di Buyo e 10.000 ladrate.. io l’ho vista. Ma li nacque il mito del Milan ancora di piú che con il 5-0 del ritorno



Mai nessuno si era mai permesso di imporre gioco al Bernabeu.

"... La stampa spagnola, scrisse che avevano appreso un nuovo modo di giocare a calcio, il risultato di parità stava stretto ai rossoneri, ai quali venne annullato un gol buono di Gullit. Una torsione di Van Basten fu il preludio a quello che successe quindici giorni dopo."


----------



## sunburn (10 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma certo che so che finí 1-1 autogol di Buyo e 10.000 ladrate.. io l’ho vista. Ma li nacque il mito del Milan ancora di piú che con il 5-0 del ritorno



Sì, era per dire che nell'immaginario collettivo ci si ricorda più del 5 a 0 che dell'1-1.

Ps: un po' ti invidio, purtroppo ero piccolino e non ho avuto il piacere di vederle in dirette ma solo in cassetta(mio padre mi ha cresciuto con sani principi... ).


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Luglio 2019)

Milan-Benfica.
Si comincia a vedere qualche principio di gioco.
Come ha detto lo stesso mister per ora ai giocatori si stanno trasmettendo i macro-concetti, per i micro-concetti servirà ulteriore lavoro.
La squadra ieri era praticamente la stessa dello scorso anno ma pur essendo solo un'amichevole abbiamo visto concetti, trame, principi a noi sconosciuti lo scorso anno. Ieri la qualità dei singoli veniva a galla .
Modulo 4-3-1-2, difesa composta da calabria-musacchio-romagna-RR e fin qua nulla di nuovo.
In mezzo al campo Biglia in cabina di regia con borini mezzo sinistro e calha mezzo destro. 
Davanti suso-castillejo-piatek.
La palla viaggia veloce e in avanti , si palleggia e si gira la palla fino a quando si trova l'imbucata.
In questo tipo di gioco fondamentali sono le mezze ali che allungano, accorciano, dettano il passaggio, prendono palla tra le linee.
I tre davanti hanno provato a scambiarsi di posizione ma l'esperimento è riuscito poco in quanto suso alla fine si alternava tra il centro e la sua mattonella preferita e castilejo non ha l'intelligenza per occupare lo spazio di campo migliore anche se qualche giocata l'ha esibita.
Sui tre davanti ci sarà molto da lavorare.
Senza palla il pressing sulle palle coperte è sistematico, feroce e di reparto mentre si 'scivola' con le linee in zona palla.
La difesa blinda le zone centrali ma concede campo lateralmente, questo lo si sapeva e bisogna prestare attenzione.
Per essere la seconda uscita non mi è dispiaciuta, anzi, anche considerando che mancavano molti titolari e forse arriveranno anche dei nuovi interpreti.
In quanto a spinta abbiamo attaccato solo col terzino destro, mantenendo RR bloccato e guardingo.
Nella quantità anche borini si è fatto valere ma qualitativamente nel gioco a due tocchi tipico delle mezze ali pecca non poco.
Quando ho aperto la discussione ho puntato il dito sul ruolo della mezz'ala : attenzione, in quest tipo di gioco le mezze ali sono fondamentali perchè coprono vaste zone di campo e sono quelli che indirizzano il primo passaggio per eludere il primo pressing.
La nota migliore della serata a mio parere è stata la palla veloce giocata tra le linee in verticale che apriva campo e faceva saltare la marcature.
Laddove lo scorso anno si palleggiava lenti, all'indietro, in ampiezza ora pare che il concetto di verticalità sia tornato come prioritario.


----------

